# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  βρηκα πομπο και λινεαρ στα 600 watt

## djpanic

παιδια μολις βρηκα απο ενα φιλο στην κρητη πομπο pll 20 watt και linear 600 watt στην τιμη των 350 euro.δεν τον πιστεψα στην αρχη η τιμη μου φανηκε πολυ χαμηλη.εβγαλε φοτο αλλα δεν διακρινω και πολυ καλα μπορητε να μου πειτε τι ακριβως ειναι?εχω ανεβασει φοτο.μηπως παει να με πιασει κοροιδο?μηπως η τιμη ειναι πολυ καλη και πρεπει να τα αρπαξω?206281_1668070390466_1498514977_1557462_8326184_n.jpg

----------


## radioamateur

Συγνώμη φίλε Παναγιώτη αλλά και κάποιοι τύποι πουλάνε στα φανάρια τις λεγόμενες ευκαιρίες και μετά πας και βρίσκεις ένα τεράστοιο κομμάτι τσιμέντο μέσα στο κουτί.Η τιμή ναι είναι δελεαστική αλλά...

----------


## djpanic

> Συγνώμη φίλε Παναγιώτη αλλά και κάποιοι τύποι πουλάνε στα φανάρια τις λεγόμενες ευκαιρίες και μετά πας και βρίσκεις ένα τεράστοιο κομμάτι τσιμέντο μέσα στο κουτί.Η τιμή ναι είναι δελεαστική αλλά...




οχι το παληκαρι ειμασταν μαζι φανταροι.δεν ξερει γρι απο αυτα φαντασου με ρωταγε που συνδεω την καιρεα[δυπολο].η τιμη αυτη εγω του την ειπα.ισως να πευτει κιαλο.αυτα τα μηχανηματα επεσαν στα χερια του μετα απο κλησημο ραδιοφονικου σταθμου πειρατικου βεβαια στο ηρακλειο της κρητης.και αυτος δεν ξερει καν τι μαρκα ειναι.γιαυτο ανεβασα τη φοτο που μου εδωσε για να μου πειτε αν γνωριζετε τι ειναι τελικα.ειναι 600?με 600 watt τι εμβελια προσφερει ?

----------


## silver

Το πανω κομματι ειναι το pll GTELETRONIKA τουλαχιστον 20ετιας Ιταλικης σχεδιασης αλλα ελληνικο μονταρισμα.Το κατω που ειναι το linear δεν μπορω να το αναγνωρισω.Πολλα απο τα υλικα του pll ειναι λιγο δυσευρετα ειδικα το prescaler αλλα και καποια απο τα ολοκληρωμενα του συχνομετρου.Τα display που γραφουν την συχνοτητα μπροστα ειναι κανονικο συχνομετρο για αυτο οταν θα βαζεις διαμορφωση αυτα θα παιζουν.Σχεδιο παντως για αυτο δεν νομιζω να βρεις για την περιπτωση που σου παθει κατι.

----------


## djpanic

> Το πανω κομματι ειναι το pll GTELETRONIKA τουλαχιστον 20ετιας Ιταλικης σχεδιασης αλλα ελληνικο μονταρισμα.Το κατω που ειναι το linear δεν μπορω να το αναγνωρισω.Πολλα απο τα υλικα του pll ειναι λιγο δυσευρετα ειδικα το prescaler αλλα και καποια απο τα ολοκληρωμενα του συχνομετρου.Τα display που γραφουν την συχνοτητα μπροστα ειναι κανονικο συχνομετρο για αυτο οταν θα βαζεις διαμορφωση αυτα θα παιζουν.Σχεδιο παντως για αυτο δεν νομιζω να βρεις για την περιπτωση που σου παθει κατι.



μαλιστα....το θεμα μου ειναι ο πομπος στα ποσα βατ ειναι.ειπες οτι το αναγνωρισες.ειναι συγουρα αυτο?

----------


## radioamateur

Με 600 watts μπορείς να καλύψεις τη μισή Αττική τουλάχιστον αν πχ εκπέμπεις από βουνό και σε κενή συχνότητα +-300 khz.

----------


## djpanic

> Με 600 watts μπορείς να καλύψεις τη μισή Αττική τουλάχιστον αν πχ εκπέμπεις από βουνό και σε κενή συχνότητα +-300 khz.



μενω κυπουπολη περιστερι ειμαι αρκετα ψηλα απο την ταρατσα μου φενονται ολλα....οσο για κενη συχνοτητα εδω γελαμε  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:   εδω που ειμαι 106,7 που ηταν ο παλιος ο digital δεν ακουγετε τιποτα.

----------


## djpanic

μενω περιστερι συνορα με κυπουπολη θα βγενω ανετα μεχρι φιλαδελφεια?

----------


## silver

Για το pll φιλε μου ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρος γιατι εχω ακομα καμμια δεκαρια φατσες απο αυτα οπως και και καποια αλλα υλικα που ηρθαν στα χερια μου.Τωρα για το αν το αλλο κομματι βγαζει 600 βαττ τι νασου πω.Αν μπορεις να μας βαλεις καμμια πιο καλη φωτο η αν μας πεις τι τρανζιστορ και ποσα φοραει θα μπορεσουμε να σε βοηθησουμε

----------


## radioamateur

106,7 mhz εκπέμπει αναμεταδότης της ΕΡΤ το πρόγραμμα του Φιλία από Πάρνηθα.Δοκίμασε με κάποιο δέκτη ποιότητας έστω και κινητού τηλεφώνου θα δείς ότι το σήμα υφίσταται.Η συχνότητα συνεπώς δεν είναι κενή.

----------


## djpanic

> 106,7 mhz εκπέμπει αναμεταδότης της ΕΡΤ το πρόγραμμα του Φιλία από Πάρνηθα.Δοκίμασε με κάποιο δέκτη ποιότητας έστω και κινητού τηλεφώνου θα δείς ότι το σήμα υφίσταται.Η συχνότητα συνεπώς δεν είναι κενή.



οντος σορρυ.. και ευχαριστω για τη διορθωση.θα μιλησω ξανα αυριο με το παλικαρι που τα δινει να μου δωσει περισοτερες πληροφοριες για λινεαρ και πομπο για να δω τελικα αν αξιζει.αμα δουλευουν ασπουμε και ειναι στα τελευταια τους τα μηχανηματα τι να το κανω να τρεχω για να βρω δυσευρετα εξαρτηματα δε λεει.ευχαριστω πολυ τον ραδιοamanteur  και τον silver για τις αμεσες απαντησεις τους.θα ξαναποσταρω αυριο με νεοτερα επει του θεματος.

----------


## radioamateur

:Bye:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Η τιμη που βρηκες αυτο το συνδιασμο ειναι super, ομως,
αν θα ειχες δει ποτε, πομπο σε spectrum analyzer, τοτε ... πιστεψε με ...
τα watt θα ηταν το τελευταιο που θα κοιταζες.

Παραδειγμα
linear ELENOS HF1000 Με ισχυ εξοδου 1000 βαττακια, 
ΟΠΟΥ Η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΚΑΙ Η ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΑΡΜΟΝΙΚΗ ΗΤΑΝ - 0 db ....
Μπορεις να φανταστεις τι παει να πει - 0 db ?

Φαντασου λοιπον να υπηρχε μια αγγελια οπου θα σου εδινε αυτο το linear στα πχ 700 ευρω.
Ποσα ακομα ευρω θα ηθελες για να τον επισκευασεις ?
και μην νομιζεις οτι οι επισκευη ειναι κατι απλο.
Υπαρχει επισκευη οτι να ναι (πχ ευρεση του χαλασμενου ΤΡΖ, και αντικατασταση μονο αυτου και οχι αλλαγη με 2 καπλαρισμενα απο το εργοστασιο)
....
Δεν θελω να πω οτι αυτο που βρηκες δεν ειναι φθηνο, θελω να πω οτι ετσι αγοραζεις απο λοταρια ... δηλαδη οτι σου βγει.

----------


## SRF

> Η τιμη που βρηκες αυτο το συνδιασμο ειναι super, ομως,
> αν θα ειχες δει ποτε, πομπο σε spectrum analyzer, τοτε ... πιστεψε με ...
> τα watt θα ηταν το τελευταιο που θα κοιταζες.
> 
> Παραδειγμα
> linear ELENOS HF1000 Με ισχυ εξοδου 1000 βαττακια, 
> ΟΠΟΥ Η *ΠΡΩΤΗ ΚΑΙ Η ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΑΡΜΟΝΙΚΗ ΗΤΑΝ - 0 db* ....
> Μπορεις να φανταστεις τι παει να πει - 0 db ?
> 
> ...



Τι εννοείς - 0db? Καθόλου μα καθόλου απόσβεση? Γιατί 0db σημαίνει ότι ισχύ έχεις στην πρωτεύουσα την ίδια έχεις και στην/στις αρμονικές της! Μήπως εννοείς ότι ήταν 0dbm δηλαδή από +60dbm (1000W) είχε απόσβεση αρμονικών 60db οπότε έβγαζε 0dbm (1mW)? Γιατί να βγάζει 1000 στους πχ 100 και 1000 στους 200 & 1000 στους 300MHz, δίνωντας δηλαδή συνολικά 3000W !!! θα έπρεπε να είναι πύραυλος η κατανάλωσή του και μόνο (πχ και με 60% απόδοση ίσον ~5KW)!!!

----------


## Γιώργος 231

0 db δια της υπερβολης ... (δηλαδη αν ηταν - 10 db αλλαζει κατι ?)

H EETT ειδε και ενημερωσε για το προβλημα, και ενας κανονικος τεχνικος το ελυσε.
Φαντασου οτι ο "καναλαρχης" δεν ειχε καταλαβει τιποτα ! ! ! !
Βεβαια μιλαω για κανονικο σταθμο, και οχι amateur broadcaster.

Aν ηταν amateur broadcaster τι θα ειχε παθει ?

Γιωργο, επειδη εσυ γνωριζεις, θα εβγαζες ποτε στον αερα ενα μηχανημα
χωρις πρωτα να το μετρησεις καπου ?

ή, και για να εχει νοημα ο διαλογος μας, καλο θα ηταν, ο φιλος που θελει να αγορασει αυτο το μηχανημα,
να βρει εναν τεχνικο και να μετρησει με ενα analyzer το μηχανημα , πριν το αγορασει.

----------


## JOUN

> Τι εννοείς - 0db? Καθόλου μα καθόλου απόσβεση? Γιατί 0db σημαίνει ότι ισχύ έχεις στην πρωτεύουσα την ίδια έχεις και στην/στις αρμονικές της! Μήπως εννοείς ότι ήταν 0dbm δηλαδή από +60dbm (1000W) είχε απόσβεση αρμονικών 60db οπότε έβγαζε 0dbm (1mW)? Γιατί να βγάζει 1000 στους πχ 100 και 1000 στους 200 & 1000 στους 300MHz, δίνωντας δηλαδή συνολικά 3000W !!! θα έπρεπε να είναι πύραυλος η κατανάλωσή του και μόνο (πχ και με 60% απόδοση ίσον ~5KW)!!!



 Ρωταω απο περιεργεια και μονο χωρις να θελω να αμφισβητησω τις γνωσεις σου:Οταν η γεφυρα δειχνει 1000 αυτη ειναι η συνολικη ισχυ σε ολες τις αρμονικες ετσι δεν ειναι;
Δηλαδη στο υποθετικο παραδειγμα των 0db αποσβεσης αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι εχουμε ας πουμε 330 στους 100Mhz, 330 στους 200Mhz και 330 στους 300Mhz η κανω λαθος;

----------


## SRF

> 0 db δια της υπερβολης ... (δηλαδη αν ηταν - 10 db αλλαζει κατι ?)
> 
> H EETT ειδε και ενημερωσε για το προβλημα, και ενας κανονικος τεχνικος το ελυσε.
> Φαντασου οτι ο "καναλαρχης" δεν ειχε καταλαβει τιποτα ! ! ! !
> Βεβαια μιλαω για κανονικο σταθμο, και οχι amateur broadcaster.
> 
> Aν ηταν amateur broadcaster τι θα ειχε παθει ?
> 
> Γιωργο, επειδη εσυ γνωριζεις, θα εβγαζες ποτε στον αερα ενα μηχανημα
> ...



Με εντυπωσιάζει αυτό που λες γιά έτοιμο μηχάνημα και μάλιστα ELENOS! Αυτά έχουν κάποια ποιότητα κατασκευής, αλλά βέβαια αν έφυγαν τίποτα χωρητικότητες στο φίλτρο εξόδου, μπορεί να έβγαζε έστω -20¨-30dbc οπότε είχε καμιά 10W στον αέρα σε άσχετες συχνότητες... Ναι -10db είναι τεράστια διαφορά σε τέτοιες ισχύς. Αντιστοιχούν σε 100W αντί 1000W στην αρμονική! 
Σίγουρα όταν παίρνεις ένα μηχάνημα το πρώτο που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να το τσεκάρεις σε όργανα (με φορτίο) ότι δουλεύει σωστά & δεν είναι 'χτένα' από τις αρμονικές που βγάζει! Αλλά ΠΟΙΟΣ σταθμάρχης (ναι σιδηροδρόμου εννοώ) ξέρει η θα κάνει κάτι τέτοιο, και με ΤΙ ΟΡΓΑΝΑ που οι σταθμοί ΔΕΝ έχουν ούτε καν μιά γέφυρα οι ίδιοι! Άσε που δεν έχουν καν τεχνικούς στο προσωπικό τους, εκτός των μεγάλων, οπότε βράσε όρυζον Μπάρμπα Μητσ! 

Πάντως το μηχάνημα που θέλει να αγοράσει στην τιμή τουλάχιστον είναι ΟΚ! Τώρα αν & πως δουλεύει είναι ένα ερωτηματικό, που μάλλον θα απαντηθεί με μιά 'ζαριά' !!!

----------


## SRF

> Ρωταω απο περιεργεια και μονο χωρις να θελω να αμφισβητησω τις γνωσεις σου:Οταν η γεφυρα δειχνει 1000 αυτη ειναι η συνολικη ισχυ σε ολες τις αρμονικες ετσι δεν ειναι;
> Δηλαδη στο υποθετικο παραδειγμα των 0db αποσβεσης αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι εχουμε ας πουμε 330 στους 100Mhz, 330 στους 200Mhz και 330 στους 300Mhz η κανω λαθος;



Όχι απαραίτητα! Οι γέφυρες τέτοιων μηχανημάτων ΔΕΝ είναι τόσο ευρείας ζώνης λειτουργείας! Μπορεί να μετράει μέχρι και το 10% μιάς ισχύος στους πχ 300MHz! Συνήθως παίρνουν μέχρι και 40-50% της δεύτερης αρμονικής... αλλά γενικά ΔΕΝ δείχνουν τόσο πολύ την ισχύ των αρμονικών ώστε να την προσθέτουν σε τέτοια ποσοστά που να επηρρεάζουν εντελώς την μέτρηση. Τώρα βέβαια αν είναι MADE ΙΝ κάτω Σκάλα Μαϊμουδιάς... αμφιβάλλω αν & στην κεντρική διαβάζουν σωστά, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα...

----------


## JOUN

Καταλαβα τι εννοεις.Δηλαδη λογω εξαρτηματων και σχεδιασης υπαρχει μια αποκοπη σ'αυτες τις συχνοτητες ετσι;
Αν ομως εχουμε μια γεφυρα σαν αυτη http://www.houseofradio.gr/modules.p...roducts_id=515  τοτε στους 27Μhz θα μετραει μεχρι την 4η αρμονικη αξιοπιστα ενω αντιθετως στα fm δεν θα μπορει να μετρησει ουτε την δευτερη ετσι;

Υ.Γ: Αληθεια αν εχουμε κεντρικη συχνοτητα τους 100Mhz, τα 200Mhz πως λεγονται;Πρωτη αρμονικη η δευτερη;

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Αλήθεια αν έχουμε κεντρική συχνότητα τους 100MHz, τα 200MHz πως λέγονται; Πρώτη αρμονική η δεύτερη;



1η αρμονική είναι η ίδια η συχνότητα
2η αρμονική είναι η διπλάσια
3η αρμονική είναι η τριπλάσια συχνότητα
κλπ.

Σε πλάτος είναι μεγαλύτερες οι "μονές" αρμονικές (3η, 5η, κλπ)

Οκτάβα είναι η περιοχή των συχνοτήτων από μία συχνότητα έως τη διπλάσιά της.
Ενα φίλτρο 3dB/octave, υποδιπλασιάζει το σήμα σε κάθε διπλασιασμό (άρα η 2η αρμονική θα είναι μειωμένη στο μισό απ' ότι αν δεν είχαμε το φίλτρο).

G

----------

SRF (22-04-11)

----------


## JOUN

Αληθεια ειναι οτι τα εχω ψιλοξεχασει ..Τι μου θυμησες τωρα (που λενε..):Σχεδιαση αποκρισης κυκλωματος με το χερι σε ημιλογαριθμικο χαρτι..

----------


## sigmacom

> Με εντυπωσιάζει αυτό που λες γιά έτοιμο μηχάνημα και μάλιστα ELENOS! Αυτά έχουν κάποια ποιότητα κατασκευής, αλλά βέβαια αν έφυγαν τίποτα χωρητικότητες στο φίλτρο εξόδου, μπορεί να έβγαζε έστω -20¨-30dbc οπότε είχε καμιά 10W στον αέρα σε άσχετες συχνότητες...



Κοντά έπεσες!  :Smile:  
Για την ιστορία, το Elenos είχε την δεύτερη αρμονική στα -34dBc όταν έπαιζε 1kW (*μετά* το φίλτρο - φαντάζεσαι τι υπήρχε *πριν* το φίλτρο!)
Από τα 8 MOSFET που είχε, τα δυο "έσπαγαν" (εμφάνιζαν υψηλότερη πόλωση στο gate από κάποια διαρροή drain -> gate). 
Μετά την αλλαγή των 2 τρανζίστορ και λίγη ξαναρύθμιση του φίλτρου, η δεύτερη αρμονική πήγε -70dBc.

*EDIT:*
Ο ενισχυτής που (με το ζόρι) διακρίνεται στην φωτο, μου θυμίζει τα μηχανήματα του Καραβασίλη (Radioelectronic Hellas). 
Είναι βέβαιο ότι είναι 600 watt?

----------


## badsak

> Κοντά έπεσες!  
> Για την ιστορία, το Elenos είχε την δεύτερη αρμονική στα -34dBc όταν έπαιζε 1kW (*μετά* το φίλτρο - φαντάζεσαι τι υπήρχε *πριν* το φίλτρο!)
> Από τα 8 MOSFET που είχε, τα δυο "έσπαγαν" (εμφάνιζαν υψηλότερη πόλωση στο gate από κάποια διαρροή drain -> gate). 
> Μετά την αλλαγή των 2 τρανζίστορ και λίγη ξαναρύθμιση του φίλτρου, η δεύτερη αρμονική πήγε -70dBc.
> 
> *EDIT:*
> Ο ενισχυτής που (με το ζόρι) διακρίνεται στην φωτο, μου θυμίζει τα μηχανήματα του Καραβασίλη (Radioelectronic Hellas). 
> Είναι βέβαιο ότι είναι 600 watt?



Στέλιο ακόμα μου πονούν τα χέρια που το κατέβασα από το βουνό 70 κιλά γα'ι'δούρι....... να επαληθεύσω του λόγου το αληθές σε όσα έγραψαν ο Γιώργος και ο Στέλιος.

----------


## SRF

> Καταλαβα τι εννοεις.Δηλαδη λογω εξαρτηματων και σχεδιασης υπαρχει μια αποκοπη σ'αυτες τις συχνοτητες ετσι;
> Αν ομως εχουμε μια γεφυρα σαν αυτη http://www.houseofradio.gr/modules.p...roducts_id=515 τοτε στους 27Μhz θα μετραει μεχρι την 4η αρμονικη αξιοπιστα ενω αντιθετως στα fm δεν θα μπορει να μετρησει ουτε την δευτερη ετσι;
> 
> Υ.Γ: Αληθεια αν εχουμε κεντρικη συχνοτητα τους 100Mhz, τα 200Mhz πως λεγονται;Πρωτη αρμονικη η δευτερη;



Θεωρητικώς μιλώντας η ταλάντωση βασιζεται στην ιδιοσύχνοτητα ενός υλικού ή ολόκληρους κυκλώματος (SRF !!! Self Resonant Frequency) !!! Αυτό ορίζεται & ως λεγόμενη ΑΡΜΟΝΙΚΗ ΤΑΛΑΝΤΩΣΗ λόγου της φυσικής εν-αρμόνισης των στοιχείων ενός πχ LC σε μιά συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα ταλαντώσεως όπυ πετυχαίνει το μέγιστο ταλαντούμενο πλάτος! Εξ'αυτού η 1η αρμονική ταλάντωσης είναι πάντα στην συχνότητα συντονισμού αυτού! Αυτή θεωρεούμαι και ως συχνότητα ταλαντώσε ως ή άλλως ονομαζόμενη & ως φέροντος! 
Άρα η 1η αρμονική είναι θεωρητικώς πάντοτε η συχνότητα που υπολογίζεται & παράγει ως επιθυμητή ένας ταλαντωτής. Οι όποιες μη επιθυμητές αρμονικές συνιστώσες που είναι πολλαπλάσιες της 1η αρμονικής ταλαντώσεως είναι ευθέως παραγώμενες από το συντονισμό της πρωτεύουσας, και ως εκ'τούτου ονομάζονται 2η 3η 4η κοκ αρμονικές της. Οι μη άμεσα παραγώμενες ανεπιθύμητες ταλαντώσεις που δεν έχουν σχέση με την 1η αρμονική μας είναι τα λεγόμενα Spurious και δεν μετριώνται ως αρμονικές της ταλαντώσεως μας. Αυτές είναι & οι χειρότερες παραγώμενες παρεμβολλές, που συνήθως οφείλονται σε αστοχίες υλικών & σχεδιασμού και δύσκολα "φεύγουν" από το τελικό προϊόν μας. Αλλά εδώ πάμε σε άλλα θέματα...

----------


## pantelisyzfr1

να ρωτήσω και εγω κάτι αυτές η Spurious μπορεί και να είναι και - της κεντρικής συχνότητας?

----------


## SRF

> να ρωτήσω και εγω κάτι αυτές η Spurious μπορεί και να είναι και - της κεντρικής συχνότητας?



Οπουδήποτε!!! Δεν είναι άμεσα εξαρτώμενες από το κύκλωμα ταλαντώσεως αλλά από ιδιοσυντονισμούς υλικών, που έχει χρησιμοποιήσει ο κατσκευαστής, η από γενικό κακό σχεδιασμό μέχρι & της πλακέτας του όποιουδήποτε μέρους ενός πομπού, δηλαδή ακόμα & μόνο ενός κυκλώματος του ενισχυτή (πχ πόλωσης) και δυστυχώς ΔΕΝ είναι προκαθορισμένο που θα τις αναμένεις να εμφανιστούν... 
Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που είναι εμφανιζόμενες πολύ κοντά στην βασική συχνότητα αλλά και άλλες που είναι ακόμα & >50 MHz από αυτήν είτε πάνω είτε κάτω από αυτήν!!!

----------

JOUN (22-04-11), 

pantelisyzfr1 (22-04-11)

----------


## djpanic

> 



να μαι παλυ....λοιπον τραβηξε αλλη μια φοτο αλλα το κινιτο του ειναι χαμιλης αναλισης.μηπος ξερει κανεις τελικα το λινεαρ ποιας ετεριας ειναι??αν το διακρινει δηλαδη.ειναι 600 βατ το γραφει πανω μου ειπε το παλικαρι.τελικα ταξιδευουν για αθηνα τα εν λογο μηχανιματα και αντι για 350 euro τα καναμε τραμπα με εναν ενισχιτη αυτοκινιτου και ενα κινιτο.και τωρα μου ερχονται αθηνα απο κρητη.ξερεις κανεις αν ειναι ετεριας το λινεαρ η ειναι κατασκευη ιδιοτι?ο τυπος που τα πηρα δεν ξερει καν αγγλικα.και δεν εχει ιδεα απο τετοια.κατα τυχη επεραν στα χερια του.

----------


## djpanic

> Η τιμη που βρηκες αυτο το συνδιασμο ειναι super, ομως,
> αν θα ειχες δει ποτε, πομπο σε spectrum analyzer, τοτε ... πιστεψε με ...
> τα watt θα ηταν το τελευταιο που θα κοιταζες.
> 
> Παραδειγμα
> linear ELENOS HF1000 Με ισχυ εξοδου 1000 βαττακια, 
> ΟΠΟΥ Η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΚΑΙ Η ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΑΡΜΟΝΙΚΗ ΗΤΑΝ - 0 db ....
> Μπορεις να φανταστεις τι παει να πει - 0 db ?
> 
> ...



να μαι παλυ....λοιπον τραβηξε αλλη μια φοτο αλλα το κινιτο του ειναι χαμιλης αναλισης.μηπος ξερει κανεις τελικα το λινεαρ ποιας ετεριας ειναι??αν το διακρινει δηλαδη.ειναι 600 βατ το γραφει πανω μου ειπε το παλικαρι.τελικα ταξιδευουν για αθηνα τα εν λογο μηχανιματα και αντι για 350 euro τα καναμε τραμπα με εναν ενισχιτη αυτοκινιτου και ενα κινιτο.και τωρα μου ερχονται αθηνα απο κρητη.ξερεις κανεις αν ειναι ετεριας το λινεαρ η ειναι κατασκευη ιδιοτι?ο τυπος που τα πηρα δεν ξερει καν αγγλικα.και δεν εχει ιδεα απο τετοια.κατα τυχη επεσαν στα χερια του.http://www.imagehosting.gr/out.php/i...8_img0122a.jpg

----------


## sigmacom

Και πάλι δεν είναι καθαρή η φωτο, αλλά όλο και περισσότερο μου κάνει για (ιστορικό) μηχάνημα του Καραβασίλη!!! Αν κάτω γράφει "Radioelectronic Hellas" τότε είναι δικό του. 
Δεν θυμάμαι να έβγαλε ποτέ 600άρι, θυμάμαι μόνο κάτι 300W που είχε βγάλει με 2 BLX15 μέσα. 
Το αν είναι ονομαστικά 600W ή 300W και πόσα βγάζει πραγματικά, λογικά πρέπει να το ξέρει αυτός που στο πουλάει. 
Ειδάλλως θέλει άνοιγμα και φώτο του εσωτερικού για να δούμε τι πλακέτες και τρανζίστορ "φοράει" μέσα.

----------


## djpanic

> Και πάλι δεν είναι καθαρή η φωτο, αλλά όλο και περισσότερο μου κάνει για (ιστορικό) μηχάνημα του Καραβασίλη!!! Αν κάτω γράφει "Radioelectronic Hellas" τότε είναι δικό του. 
> Δεν θυμάμαι να έβγαλε ποτέ 600άρι, θυμάμαι μόνο κάτι 300W που είχε βγάλει με 2 BLX15 μέσα. 
> Το αν είναι ονομαστικά 600W ή 300W και πόσα βγάζει πραγματικά, λογικά πρέπει να το ξέρει αυτός που στο πουλάει. 
> Ειδάλλως θέλει άνοιγμα και φώτο του εσωτερικού για να δούμε τι πλακέτες και τρανζίστορ "φοράει" μέσα.



λογο γιορτων αργη η αποστολη απο κρητη.ε λογικα πεχρι παρασκευη θα τα εχω στα χερια μου.απλα μετα θα ηθελα μια κατατοπιση σχετικα με τι καιρεα να βαλω.γεφυρα εχω.οποτε περιμενω να ερθουν και θα τραβηξω εγω απο εδω φοτο απο την ψηφιακη καλυτερα.δεν ξερω και παρα πολα πραματα απο πομπους δυστυχως.συντονισμος?αυτο το σπεκτρουμ αναλαιζερ τι ειναι ακριβως?

----------


## dj kostas

αφου δεν ξες μονο μην βαλεις το μηχανημα να δουλεψει χωρις κερεα η φορτιο.

----------


## djpanic

> αφου δεν ξες μονο μην βαλεις το μηχανημα να δουλεψει χωρις κερεα η φορτιο.




ειναι κακο να μιν ξερω?ξερω οτι δεν πρεπει να τα βαλω χωρις κερεα η φορτιο .για να μην ανεβασω στασημα στο φουλ.λοιπον το κατω μηχανημα τελικα ειναι τις Radioelectronic Hellas  με διαβεβεοσε ο φιλος απο κρητη και ο πομπος τις gtelectronika.μου ειπε οτι γραφει το λινεαρ απο εξω 600watt και Radioelectronic Hellas χωρις να του πω τιποτα εγω.εστω και 300 βατ να ειναι κανω καλα που τα περνω αν ειναι σε αλιστη λειτουργικη κατασταση?τι ακομα θα χρειαστω εκτος απο γεφυρα που εχω.τι κερεα?και αν ολα δουλευουν αψογα τι εμβελια θα προσφερει?ειμαι σε βουνο να διεφκρινισω.

----------


## silver

Κατ αρχας χρονια πολλα σε ολους.Οσο τωρα για τον φιλο djpanic θα μου επιτρεψεις να αμφιβαλλω αν το κατω και οχι το πανω ειναι gtelectronica.Η εταιρεια αυτη εβγαζε ολα τα μοντελα της με ασπρη φατσα και μπλε γραμματα και επισης μεχρι που εκλεισε το 88 αν θυμαμαι καλα εβγαζε μονο το 20αρι η 30αρι pll με το MRF314 στην εξοδο και ενα 100αρι το οποιο ηταν περιπου το ιδιο στην φατσα με αυτο που εχεις στην φωτο μονο που ειχε δυο οργανα στην φατσα.Οσο για το 600αρι της ηταν με λαμπα και οσο και να φαινεται περιεργο δουλευε την 4-400 την γυαλινη με ενα περιεργο συστημα εξουδετερωσης.Ο ιδιοκτητης της εταιρειας λεγοταν ΤΖΙΑΝΝΙ ΤΟΥΡΚΟ και τον ηξερα προσωπικα.Αν βρω θα σου ανεβασω και ενα διαφημιστικο της εταιρειας του της τοτε εποχης για την αληθεια των λεγομενων μου.Κατα συνεπεια το κατω αν γραφει GTELECTRONICA καλο θα ειναι να μην εμφανισεις τιποτα μπανανες μπροστα του γιατι η μαιμου θα υποτροπιασει.Αλλωστε δεν θα ειναι και η μονη μαιμου που κυκλοφορει.Υπηρχαν αρκετοι Ελληνες κοπιαδοροι με πατεντα αλλα και με περισσιο θρασος να αντιγραφουν μεχρι και τα λογοτυπα των εταιρειων.

----------


## djpanic

.............

----------


## djpanic

> Κατ αρχας χρονια πολλα σε ολους.Οσο τωρα για τον φιλο djpanic θα μου επιτρεψεις να αμφιβαλλω αν το κατω και οχι το πανω ειναι gtelectronica.Η εταιρεια αυτη εβγαζε ολα τα μοντελα της με ασπρη φατσα και μπλε γραμματα και επισης μεχρι που εκλεισε το 88 αν θυμαμαι καλα εβγαζε μονο το 20αρι η 30αρι pll με το MRF314 στην εξοδο και ενα 100αρι το οποιο ηταν περιπου το ιδιο στην φατσα με αυτο που εχεις στην φωτο μονο που ειχε δυο οργανα στην φατσα.Οσο για το 600αρι της ηταν με λαμπα και οσο και να φαινεται περιεργο δουλευε την 4-400 την γυαλινη με ενα περιεργο συστημα εξουδετερωσης.Ο ιδιοκτητης της εταιρειας λεγοταν ΤΖΙΑΝΝΙ ΤΟΥΡΚΟ και τον ηξερα προσωπικα.Αν βρω θα σου ανεβασω και ενα διαφημιστικο της εταιρειας του της τοτε εποχης για την αληθεια των λεγομενων μου.Κατα συνεπεια το κατω αν γραφει GTELECTRONICA καλο θα ειναι να μην εμφανισεις τιποτα μπανανες μπροστα του γιατι η μαιμου θα υποτροπιασει.Αλλωστε δεν θα ειναι και η μονη μαιμου που κυκλοφορει.Υπηρχαν αρκετοι Ελληνες κοπιαδοροι με πατεντα αλλα και με περισσιο θρασος να αντιγραφουν μεχρι και τα λογοτυπα των εταιρειων.



χρονια πολλα.οχι βρε μπερδεφτηκα και το διορθοσα.βλεπε πανω....χιχιχιχιχιχιχιχιχι τα συγκεκριμενα μηχανιματα δουλευαν σε ραδιοφονικο σταθμο στο ηρακλειο τις κρητης.το κατο ειναι τις Radioelectronic Hellas αλα ενας φιλος μου ειπε οτι δεν εβγαλε 600 βατ αυτη η εταιρια.ενω πανω στο λινεαρ γραφει 600.ο πομπος ειναι τις GTELECTRONICA ο 20αρις .κανω καλα που τα περνω η εχουν δουλεψει πολυ και θα τα φτησουν?τελικα δεν θα δοσω καθολου λευτα εκανα τραμπα με εναν ενισχυτη αυτοκινιτου χιχιχι.λοιπον?

----------


## kostas30

ΤΗΝ ΕΕΤΤ ΤΗΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ? :Scared:  :Scared:  :Scared:

----------


## djpanic

> ΤΗΝ ΕΕΤΤ ΤΗΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ?



την ξερω αλα που κολαει?για τα πολα βατ μιλας?μην ερθουν κατω απο το σπιτι μου?

----------


## tzitzikas

> ΤΗΝ ΕΕΤΤ ΤΗΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ?



  :Rolleyes:  :Smile:  :Thumbup:  :hahahha: 
φιλε djpanic σε βλέπω σύντομα απο το Περιστέρι να μετακομίζεις στον Κορυδαλλό.  :Brick wall:

----------


## radioamateur

> ΤΗΝ ΕΕΤΤ ΤΗΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ?



Αν μιλάς για την Ένωση Ελλήνων τραγουδιστών τρούμπας;
 :hahahha:

----------


## djpanic

> Αν μιλάς για την Ένωση Ελλήνων τραγουδιστών τρούμπας;



χαχαχαχα :Head:  :Head:  :Head:  :Head:  :OK:  :OK:  :OK:

----------


## djpanic

> φιλε djpanic σε βλέπω σύντομα απο το Περιστέρι να μετακομίζεις στον Κορυδαλλό.



λες??χαχα  γιατι τοσο δυνατα ειναι ρε παιδια αυτα τα μηχανηματα?τι παιζει??πειτε μου χωρις χαβαλε.

----------


## tsakmaki

> Αν μιλάς για την Ένωση Ελλήνων τραγουδιστών τρούμπας;



*ΕΤΣΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ!!!!!!!!!*
Περα απ'τη πλακα, αυτο που συγκρατησα περισσοτερο απ' ολα αυτα που διαβασα, ειναι οτι το μηχανημα ανηκε σε πειρατικο σταθμο της Κρητης που εκλεισε (τον μαζεψαν αν καταλαβα σωστα). Οποτε πρεπει να αναλογιστουμε τους λογους για τους οποιους εκλεισε (μηπως τον εκλεισαν επειδη πεταγε αρμονικες και σκουπιδια παντου, λεω εγω μηπως!!!?)
Παντως εμενα κατι δεν μου αρεσει σε ολο αυτο.

Χρονια Πολλα και Καλη Ανασταση σε ολους σας!!! Παντα με υγεια και ευτυχια!!

----------


## radioamateur

Παραθέτω φωτογραφία του linear που δούλευε με την 4-400 στα FM.To εν λόγω μηχάνημα από τις πληροφορίες που έχω κυκλοφόρησε με δύο επωνυμίες AKRON και ELENOS.Με λίγη προσπάθεια μπορεί κάποιος βρει πχ στο ebay.Θα αγόραζα ένα τέτοιο μηχάνημα για να εμπλουτίσω τη συλλογή μου αλλά λόγω βάρους το απέρριψα.Θαυμάστε το!!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 :Shocked:

----------


## djpanic

> Παραθέτω φωτογραφία του linear που δούλευε με την 4-400 στα FM.To εν λόγω μηχάνημα από τις πληροφορίες που έχω κυκλοφόρησε με δύο επωνυμίες AKRON και ELENOS.Με λίγη προσπάθεια μπορεί κάποιος βρει πχ στο ebay.Θα αγόραζα ένα τέτοιο μηχάνημα για να εμπλουτίσω τη συλλογή μου αλλά λόγω βάρους το απέρριψα.Θαυμάστε το!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



πω πω τα σπαει.....και η λαμπα η philips δινει ρεστα.....αυτα ειναι...

----------


## dj kostas

ποσα βγαζει τελικη;

----------


## tzitzikas

> Παραθέτω φωτογραφία του linear που δούλευε με την 4-400 στα FM.To εν λόγω μηχάνημα από τις πληροφορίες που έχω κυκλοφόρησε με δύο επωνυμίες AKRON και ELENOS.Με λίγη προσπάθεια μπορεί κάποιος βρει πχ στο ebay.Θα αγόραζα ένα τέτοιο μηχάνημα για να εμπλουτίσω τη συλλογή μου αλλά λόγω βάρους το απέρριψα.Θαυμάστε το!!!



Χρονια πολλά´
αυτη που φαινεται στις φωτο πρεπει να ειναι η 4-250. η 4-400 εχει ανοδο οχι κυλινδρικη οπως η 4-250 αλλα σαν αστερι καπως. δειτε τις διαφορες. η 4-250 ειναι μικρότερης ισχύος
4-400
https://www.tubeworld.com/4-400a.jpg
4-250
*http://www.freewebs.com/franitzasab/4-250.jpg

*

----------


## radioamateur

Ο συγκεκριμένος ενισχυτής ήταν πολύ δημοφιλής για την ιστορία στη γείτονα χώρα και υποτίθεται ότι έπρεπε να έβγαζε 1kw στα FM.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us 


 :Laughing:

----------


## kostas30

Η λυχνια  αυτη ειναι qb4/1100 ειναι σαν την 4400 αλλα αρκετα μεγαλητερης αντοχης   ναι δημητρη το κιλοβαττ το παει ανετα :Wink:

----------


## djpanic

παιδια τα πηραα..λοιπον θα ηθελα μερικες σημβουλες και αποτι διαπιστοσα δεν ειναι 600 βατ το λινεαρ παρα 200 βατ.αν δεν κανω λαθος.εδω ειναι μερικες φοτογραφιες  http://www.imagehosting.gr/out.php/i...7_img-0812.jpg http://www.imagehosting.gr/out.php/i...8_img-0815.jpg http://www.imagehosting.gr/out.php/i...9_img-0822.jpg
http://www.imagehosting.gr/out.php/i...0_img-0813.jpg 


θα ηθελα να μου πητε απο που μπενει ο ηχος??

----------


## djpanic

> Η λυχνια  αυτη ειναι qb4/1100 ειναι σαν την 4400 αλλα αρκετα μεγαλητερης αντοχης   ναι δημητρη το κιλοβαττ το παει ανετα



παιδια τα πηραα..λοιπον θα ηθελα μερικες σημβουλες και αποτι διαπιστοσα δεν ειναι 600 βατ το λινεαρ παρα 200 βατ.αν δεν κανω λαθος.εδω ειναι μερικες φοτογραφιες http://www.imagehosting.gr/out.php/i...7_img-0812.jpg http://www.imagehosting.gr/out.php/i...8_img-0815.jpg http://www.imagehosting.gr/out.php/i...9_img-0822.jpg
http://www.imagehosting.gr/out.php/i...0_img-0813.jpg

----------


## mikekyrou

τι τρανζιστορ ειναι αυτο? στειλε κωδικο

----------


## djpanic

> τι τρανζιστορ ειναι αυτο? στειλε κωδικο



BLW96   για το λινεαρ λες?

----------


## mikekyrou

> BLW96   για το λινεαρ λες?



ναι. τον δοκιμασες? τι λεει?  :Smile:

----------


## djpanic

> ναι. τον δοκιμασες? τι λεει?



θελω βοηθειαααααα..σε σχεση με το συντονισμο και πως βαζω ηχο.εχει πενταπολυκο βησμα ο πομπος πανο για τον ηχο αν δεν κανω λαθος.ξερεις πως μπορω να συνδεσω τη γεφυρα πανω στο πομπο για αρχη?πως θα μετρισω στασιμα?

----------


## mikekyrou

η εισοδος της γεφυρας (XMTR) ενωνεται πισω απο το λινεαρ στο βυσμα για την κεραια, και απο την αλλη πλευρα της γεφυρας ενωνεται η κεραια σου (dummy load οχι κεραια στην περιπτωσ σου). λογικα θα χρειαστεις καλωδια, ενα απο το λινειαρ στην μια πλευρα της γεφυρας και ενα απο την αλλη πλευρα στην κεραια. Φυσικα με κεραια μην τον δοκμασεις, εχεις dummy load?

----------


## djpanic

> η εισοδος της γεφυρας (XMTR) ενωνεται πισω απο το λινεαρ στο βυσμα για την κεραια, και απο την αλλη πλευρα της γεφυρας ενωνεται η κεραια σου.



βασικα θελω πρωτα να συνδεσω τον πομπο μονο του και δεν ξερω τι καλοδια θελει.εχω κατι καλοδια για τι γεφιρα αλλα πηγα να το συνδεσω πανω στον πομπο και δεν κανουν.τα καλοδια τις γεφηρας ειναι τα κλασικα.οποτε τι καλογια περνει ο πομπος?και η εισοδος του πομπου εχει πενταπολικο βησμα.

----------


## dj kostas

δεν καταλαβαινω τι κλασικα καλωδια εχει η γεφυρα ονομασια δεν εχουν;

----------


## ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗΣ

Στο καλωδιο πανω κοιτα πρεπει να εχει καποιο τυπο, τι κονεκτορες ειναι ?

----------


## mikekyrou

φιλε παναγιωτη περιμενε λιγο τους ''παλαιοτερους'' να σε βοηθησουν πανω σε αυτα. Αν πας σε καταστημα με ηλεκτορνικα θα σου δωσουν το καλωδιο που ψαχνεις με τα σωστα βυσματα. Αξιζει τον κοπο ? πως τα βλεπεις τα πραματα?

----------


## djpanic

> δεν καταλαβαινω τι κλασικα καλωδια εχει η γεφυρα ονομασια δεν εχουν;



τα καλοδια της γεφιρας http://www.imagehosting.gr/out.php/i...8_img-0823.jpg http://www.imagehosting.gr/out.php/i...9_img-0824.jpg ....

----------


## djpanic

> φιλε παναγιωτη περιμενε λιγο τους ''παλαιοτερους'' να σε βοηθησουν πανω σε αυτα. Αν πας σε καταστημα με ηλεκτορνικα θα σου δωσουν το καλωδιο που ψαχνεις με τα σωστα βυσματα. Αξιζει τον κοπο ? πως τα βλεπεις τα πραματα?



δεν μπορω να ξερω αν αξιζει τον κοπο.γιαυτο θελω να μιλησω με τους παλιοτερους και εμπιρους για να με καθοδηγησουν..

----------


## mikekyrou

ετσι οπως βλεπω αυτο στην φωτο ειναι PL259. αλλα εσυ δεν χρειαζεσαι αυτο για τον πομπο. χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος αυτο του ενισχυτη ειναι Ν.

----------


## djpanic

> ετσι οπως το βλεπω ειναι PL259.



rg58 c/u   γραφουν.αλα ο πομπος δεν περνει τετοια και ψαχνω να δω τι μπορει να περνει και πως θα τον συνδεσω στη γεφυρα.

----------


## mikekyrou

rg58 ειναι το καλωδιο οχι ο κοννεκτορας

----------


## djpanic

> rg58 ειναι το καλωδιο οχι ο κοννεκτορας



σωστα αρα θελω πολυ καθοδιγηση.καποιος παλιος?να μου πει τι παιζει?

----------


## mikekyrou

τι να παιζει? ενα καλωδιο χρειαζεσαι. ετσι και αλλιως θα πας καποια στιγμη να το παρεις απο καταστημα. παρε τον πομπο και περνα απο ενα καταστημα να σου δωσει το καταλληλο. μην κολλησεις στο καλωδιο. τα επομενα που ερχονται θα ειναι τα δυσκολα.

----------


## SRF

Φίλε, πρώτον ΜΗΝ βιάζεσαι! Με βιασύνες προβλέπω να τα καίς όλα με την μία! 
Λοιπόν... πρώτον ας δούμε τι είναι το 'Λίνεαρ' που έδειξες. Αυτό ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ να είναι, όχι 600, ούτε καν 300W!!! Το πολύ γιά 150-200W το βλέπω, ειδικά αν φοράει ένα BLW96 οπότε στην καλύτερη περίπτωση θα είναι 200!!! 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19895 
ΦΙΛΤΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ και αυτό με κάνει να σου πω, ότι ΔΕΝ θα το έβαζα να παίξει εκτός από σύνδεση με ένα DUMMY LOAD! Επειδή βλέπω ότι δεν το 'κατέχεις' απολύτως το 'άθλημα' καλό είναι να προσέξεις αυτό το θέμα, γιατί βλέπω να γνωρίζεις νέο κόσμο και να πηγαίνεις βόλτα με άσπρο βανάκι κεραιάτο!!! 
ΑΝ όμως είσαι αποφασισμένος να συνδέσεις όπως όπως το 'μαραφέτι' για να δεις αν δουλεύει, τότε χρειάζεσαι αρχικά ένα καλώδιο πχ RG58 με αρσενικά 'Ν' στα άκρα του! 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19896 

Και τώρα σχετικά με το PLL... μου θυμίζει ένα που είχε στα πρώτα του βήματα ο 984! Ίσως να μπορέσω να βρώ την σύνδεση στο DIN του ήχου, αν και πρέπει να είναι στανταρτ, με τα δύο δεξιά όπως το βλέπεις να είναι είσοδοι το κέντρο γείωση. Δεν το υπογράφω αλλά λέμε τώρα. Ένας τρόπος είναι να πάρεις ένα κατσαβίδι να πιάνεις το μεταλλικό του μέρος και να ακουμπάς ένα ένα τα πιν του. Εκεί που θα ακούσεις ξαφνικά ένα ΜΠΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ! είναι η είσοδος της μουσικής.  :Tongue2:  

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19897 

Καλά κρασιά... ε... εκπομπές ήθελα να πω!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Καλοριζικο

Φιλε μου, επειδη η κατασταση των μηχανηματων δεν ειναι και η καλυτερη (μιλαω απ τις εικονες)
καλο θα ηταν, να βρεις εναν τεχνικο στην περιοχη σου και να τα δει ολα.
Οπως πολυ σωστα σου εγραψε κι ο SRF , ΑΝΕΥ ΦΙΛΤΡΟΥ και σε αυτην την κατασταση. ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΒΓΑΛΕΙΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΕΡΑ (πριν το κανεις ελεγχο)

Φιλικα Γιωργος

----------


## kostas30

:Lol:  :Tongue2:  :hahahha:  :Boo hoo!:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> 



Κωστα, προς τι τα γέλια ?

----------


## kostas30

oxi για σενα ρε γιωργο αλλα με οτι βλεπουν εδω τα ματια μου κ ακουν τα αυτια μου

----------


## silver

Δεν ξερω αν το προσεξατε αλλα και στην εισοδο και στην εξοδο του λινεαρ εχει rg58.Για την εισοδο ειναι ενταξει αλλα για την εξοδο λιγο τραβηγμενο για 200watt.Το rg58 στα fm συνηθως δεν το χρησιμοποιουμε για πανω απο 100watt σε συνεχη λειτουργια.Για την ιστορια τωρα ο 984 στο ξεκινημα του στο δημαρχειο της Λιοσιων και στον Λυκαβητο ειχε ολοκληρωμενους πομπους TEM.Τετοιο exciter ειχε σε ενα εφεδρικο που ειχε στην ταρατσα του δημαρχειου με ενα λινεαρ με  4-400.Με τετοιο exciter επαιζε για πολλα χρονια το Καναλι 1 του Πειραια οσο επαιζε απο την ταρατσα του δημαρχειου αλλα και μετα απο το bowlling στον Προφητη Ηλια.Τωρα αν θυμαμαι καλα η εισοδος στο exciter ηταν το μεσαιο απο τα 5 η 3 ποδαρακια του βυσματος η γειωση και στα 1 και 5 η 3 το σημα.Αν δεν μπορεις να το βρεις πες μου να κοιταξω τις φατσες του γιατι αν θυμαμαι καλα γραφουν που ειναι το σημα και που η γη.Οπως λεει και ο φιλος ο SRF ειναι ευκολο να το βρεις.Και μαλιστα αν θες το βλεπεις και στο οργανο που εχει.Εχει δυο διακοπτακια με το ενα διαλεγεις αν θες να δεις διαμορφωση η ισχυ και με το αλλο διαλεγεις επιστρεφομενα η ισχυ.

----------


## djpanic

> Κωστα, προς τι τα γέλια ?



μαλον γελαει για την κατασταση τον μηχανηματων.η αλειθεια ειναι οτι δεν τρελαθηκα οταν τα ειδα.το θεμα ειναι αν δουλευουν σωστα.να ρωτησω κατι?αν αναψω τον πομπο οχι το λινεαρ.μονο τον πομπο χωρις καιρεα για πολυ λιγο για να δω αν δουλεβει και τον συντονισω σε καποια συχνοτητα και μετα ανοιξω το ραδιοφονο θα εκπεμπει κανονικα?διλαδη θελω να πω χωρις καιρεα ποια η εμβελια αυτου του πομπου?καποιος τεχνικος εδω κοντα μου στην περιοχη μου??

----------


## djpanic

> Δεν ξερω αν το προσεξατε αλλα και στην εισοδο και στην εξοδο του λινεαρ εχει rg58.Για την εισοδο ειναι ενταξει αλλα για την εξοδο λιγο τραβηγμενο για 200watt.Το rg58 στα fm συνηθως δεν το χρησιμοποιουμε για πανω απο 100watt σε συνεχη λειτουργια.Για την ιστορια τωρα ο 984 στο ξεκινημα του στο δημαρχειο της Λιοσιων και στον Λυκαβητο ειχε ολοκληρωμενους πομπους TEM.Τετοιο exciter ειχε σε ενα εφεδρικο που ειχε στην ταρατσα του δημαρχειου με ενα λινεαρ με  4-400.Με τετοιο exciter επαιζε για πολλα χρονια το Καναλι 1 του Πειραια οσο επαιζε απο την ταρατσα του δημαρχειου αλλα και μετα απο το bowlling στον Προφητη Ηλια.Τωρα αν θυμαμαι καλα η εισοδος στο exciter ηταν το μεσαιο απο τα 5 η 3 ποδαρακια του βυσματος η γειωση και στα 1 και 5 η 3 το σημα.Αν δεν μπορεις να το βρεις πες μου να κοιταξω τις φατσες του γιατι αν θυμαμαι καλα γραφουν που ειναι το σημα και που η γη.Οπως λεει και ο φιλος ο SRF ειναι ευκολο να το βρεις.Και μαλιστα αν θες το βλεπεις και στο οργανο που εχει.Εχει δυο διακοπτακια με το ενα διαλεγεις αν θες να δεις διαμορφωση η ισχυ και με το αλλο διαλεγεις επιστρεφομενα η ισχυ.



μπορω να το καταργησω και να βαλω RCA κατευθειαν?απο τι ειδα στο εσωτερικο του ερχετε ενα καλοδιο με διο καλοδιακια και συνδεεται πανω στον κονεκτορα 5 din μπορω εγω να το καταργησω και να βαλω κατευθειαν rca ?αν ναι πως?

----------


## silver

Και βεβαια μπορεις αλλα η τρυπα για το din ειναι μεγαλυτερη απο του rca.Θα συνδεσεις το μπλενταζ δλδ το απεξω στην γη του και το μεσα στο μεσα ποδαρακι του rca.Καλο θα ειναι να μην το ανοιξεις χωρις κεραια γιατι σιγουρα θα το καψεις και θα ψαχνεσαι

----------


## djpanic

> Και βεβαια μπορεις αλλα η τρυπα για το din ειναι μεγαλυτερη απο του rca.Θα συνδεσεις το μπλενταζ δλδ το απεξω στην γη του και το μεσα στο μεσα ποδαρακι του rca.Καλο θα ειναι να μην το ανοιξεις χωρις κεραια γιατι σιγουρα θα το καψεις και θα ψαχνεσαι




πως καταλαβενω αν εχει καει απο μια απλη ματια??αν καει θα κλειδωνει τι συχνοτητα οπωε κανονηκα δηλαδη?σας ρωταω γιατι το ανοιξα εβαλα διπλα το ραδιακι στους 98 και δεν ακουγοταν τιποτα στο ραδιο.εκλησα τον πομπο και εκανε παρασητα παλι το ραδιο.ξαναανοιξα τον πομπο και σιωπη παλι στο ραδιο.αλλα οταν απομακρινθηκα με το ραδιακι στα χερια δηλαδη εκανα 10 βηματα εκανε παλη παρασητα[δηλαδη δεν επερνε σημα απο τον πομπο].αυτο για 1 λεπτο περιπου μετα το εκλησα.και ενα αλλο που θελω να ρωτησω αν ανοιξω τον πομπο χωρις καιρεα θα κανει παρασητα η τηλεωραση???

----------


## mikekyrou

φιλε παναγιωτη δεν ξερω τι εκανες αλλα μερικα δευτερολεπτα ειναι αρκετα να καψουν τα τρανζιστορ εξοδου. ετσι οπως τα λες επιασες σημα αλλα επειδη δεν ειχες audio in δεν επαιζε κατι.

----------


## djpanic

> φιλε παναγιωτη δεν ξερω τι εκανες αλλα μερικα δευτερολεπτα ειναι αρκετα να καψουν τα τρανζιστορ εξοδου. ετσι οπως τα λες επιασες σημα αλλα επειδη δεν ειχες audio in δεν επαιζε κατι.



αυτο ακριβως εγινε αλλα αφου απομακρινθηκα μαζι με το ραδιακι χανοταν τελειος το σημα.ειναι λογικο για ενα πομπο που βγαζει μεχρι 30 βαττ ετσι γραφει το οργανο τουλαχιστον ?η πρεπει να πιανει τουλαχιστον μεσα στο σπιτι?

----------


## mikekyrou

μμμμ εμενα ειναι 1w και εχω σημα μεχρι 3 δωματια. εισαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι 30w?

----------


## silver

Τα τριαντα βαττ στα βγαζει οταν εχει σωστη κεραια στην αντιθετη περιπτωση βγαζει εκτος το τρανζιστορ εξοδου.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Αγαπητε Παναγιωτη,
 εισαι πολυ τυχερος που εχει βρει αυτο το φορουμ και εχεις την δυνατοτητα να ρωτας για να μαθεις.
 Λοιπον να ξερεις οτι εδω μεσα υπαρχου πολλα αξιολογα ατομα απο τα οποια ολοι μας κατι εχουμε μαθει.
 Sorry που θα στο πω, αλλά σε λιγο, θα ρωτας και θα απαντας μονος σου.


 Βαζω στοιχημα οτι αν αυτο που αγορασες λειτουργει, σε 2 μερες, θα ειναι καμενο και σε 1 μηνα απο σημερα ή θα το εχεις πεταξεις ή θα ψαχνεις κανενα κοροιδο για να του το φορτωσεις.

υγ
δυστυχως δεν ειμαι σε mode χιουμορ ακομα

----------


## djpanic

> Τα τριαντα βαττ στα βγαζει οταν εχει σωστη κεραια στην αντιθετη περιπτωση βγαζει εκτος το τρανζιστορ εξοδου.



ωραια τι κεραια μπορω να βαλω?ποσο θα στιχησει??

----------


## djpanic

> Αγαπητε Παναγιωτη,
>  εισαι πολυ τυχερος που εχει βρει αυτο το φορουμ και εχεις την δυνατοτητα να ρωτας για να μαθεις.
>  Λοιπον να ξερεις οτι εδω μεσα υπαρχου πολλα αξιολογα ατομα απο τα οποια ολοι μας κατι εχουμε μαθει.
>  Sorry που θα στο πω, αλλά σε λιγο, θα ρωτας και θα απαντας μονος σου.
> 
> 
>  Βαζω στοιχημα οτι αν αυτο που αγορασες λειτουργει, σε 2 μερες, θα ειναι καμενο και σε 1 μηνα απο σημερα ή θα το εχεις πεταξεις ή θα ψαχνεις κανενα κοροιδο για να του το φορτωσεις.
> 
> υγ
> δυστυχως δεν ειμαι σε mode χιουμορ ακομα



δε θελω φυσικα να ρωταω και να απανταω μονος μου.θελω να μαθω.προσπαθω να καταλαβω πολλα πραγματα απλα θελω λιγη αναλυση μιας και δεν τα κατεχω αυτα τα θεματα.δε θελω να τα καψω φυσικα αλλα να δουλεψουν οσο το δυνατο καλα γινετε.δεν τα ξανααναβω χωρις καιρεα.αλα προσπαθω να καταλαβω αν ασπουμε καει κατι απο τον πομπο θα κλειδωνει σε συχνοτητα?η θα κανει οτι θελει?

----------


## silver

Καθηστε ρε παιδια να τον βοηθησουμε λιγο να το ακουσει χωρις να το καψει γιατι ολοι μας σχεδον εχουμε περασει απο το σταδιο καινουργιο κοσκινακι μου και που να σε κρεμασω.Κατ αρχας να μας πει ο φιλος ο Παναγιωτης αν εχει καμμια αντισταση ανθρακος 50Ω πανω απο 1 βαττ η αν εχει καποιες που σε συνδιασμο μπορουν να του δωσουν περιπου 50Ω η αν εχει καμμια λαμπα 6βολτη η 12βολτη απο μηχανακι η αυτοκινητο

----------


## djpanic

> μμμμ εμενα ειναι 1w και εχω σημα μεχρι 3 δωματια. εισαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι 30w?



χωρις καιρεα μιλας?

----------


## djpanic

> Καθηστε ρε παιδια να τον βοηθησουμε λιγο να το ακουσει χωρις να το καψει γιατι ολοι μας σχεδον εχουμε περασει απο το σταδιο καινουργιο κοσκινακι μου και που να σε κρεμασω.Κατ αρχας να μας πει ο φιλος ο Παναγιωτης αν εχει καμμια αντισταση ανθρακος 50Ω πανω απο 1 βαττ η αν εχει καποιες που σε συνδιασμο μπορουν να του δωσουν περιπου 50Ω η αν εχει καμμια λαμπα 6βολτη η 12βολτη απο μηχανακι η αυτοκινητο



εχω μια 12 βολτη απο αυτοκινιτο τι μπορω να κανω?

----------


## kostas30

την συχνοτητα πως την εχεις ρυθμιση τι γραφουν τα     bcd  και οπως ειπε κ ο νικος εχεις καμια αντισταση 50 ωμ

----------


## SRF

> Δεν ξερω αν το προσεξατε αλλα και στην εισοδο και στην εξοδο του λινεαρ εχει rg58.Για την εισοδο ειναι ενταξει αλλα για την εξοδο λιγο τραβηγμενο για 200watt.Το rg58 στα fm συνηθως δεν το χρησιμοποιουμε για πανω απο 100watt σε συνεχη λειτουργια. *Για την ιστορια τωρα ο 984 στο ξεκινημα του στο δημαρχειο της Λιοσιων και στον Λυκαβητο ειχε ολοκληρωμενους πομπους TEM.Τετοιο exciter ειχε σε ενα εφεδρικο που ειχε στην ταρατσα του δημαρχειου με ενα λινεαρ με 4-400.* Με τετοιο exciter επαιζε για πολλα χρονια το Καναλι 1 του Πειραια οσο επαιζε απο την ταρατσα του δημαρχειου αλλα και μετα απο το bowlling στον Προφητη Ηλια.Τωρα αν θυμαμαι καλα η εισοδος στο exciter ηταν το μεσαιο απο τα 5 η 3 ποδαρακια του βυσματος η γειωση και στα 1 και 5 η 3 το σημα.Αν δεν μπορεις να το βρεις πες μου να κοιταξω τις φατσες του γιατι αν θυμαμαι καλα γραφουν που ειναι το σημα και που η γη.Οπως λεει και ο φιλος ο SRF ειναι ευκολο να το βρεις.Και μαλιστα αν θες το βλεπεις και στο οργανο που εχει.Εχει δυο διακοπτακια με το ενα διαλεγεις αν θες να δεις διαμορφωση η ισχυ και με το αλλο διαλεγεις επιστρεφομενα η ισχυ.



Τα ΤΕΜ τα πήρε λίγο μετά από τις πρώτες ημέρες που άνοιξε με αυτό που λες! Τα ΤΕΜ καταλήξαν αν θυμάμαι καλά στο Μαρκόπουλο λίγο μετά, ως 'δώρο' στο δήμο εκεί... 
Έχεις δίκιο, και ο Πειραιάς τέτοιο είχε στο δημαρχείο... 
Πρέπει τότε να πουλήθηκαν καμμιά 20-30 τεμάχια! Αυτό του 984 ξέρω ότι συναρμολογήθηκε εδώ πάντως! 
Εποχή Ζορμπά... στην Λιοσίων...

----------


## djpanic

> την συχνοτητα πως την εχεις ρυθμιση τι γραφουν τα     bcd  και οπως ειπε κ ο νικος εχεις καμια αντισταση 50 ωμ



τι ειναι το bcd?οχι δεν εχω αντισταση αυτη τι στιγμη 50 om εχω μονο μια 150 ομ στα  2βατ.

----------


## silver

Λοιπον ο τροπος που θα σου πω ειναι λιγο μπακαλικος αλλα θα δουμε τουλαχιστον αν ειναι ενταξει το pll.Βασικα η λαμπα σιγουρεψου οτι ειναι ενταξει και αναβει.Στην αναγκη δοκιμασε την με καποιο τροφοδοτικο.Δεν ξερω αν αχεις την βαση τησ αν δεν την εχεις θα παρεις ενα καλωδιακι και θα το στριψεις γυρω απο το μεταλλικο της μερος και την αλλη ακρη του καλωδιου αυτου θα την ακουμπησεις σε μια βιδα στο σασι του μηχανηματος οσο πιο κοντα μπορεις στον κονεκτορα που εχει στην πισω μερια για την κεραια. Εν αναγκη χαλαρωσε την μια απο τις 4 που εχει ο κονεκτορας και πιαστο εκει.Μετα θα παρεις ενα αλλο καλωδιακι και θα το ενωσεις με το κατω μερος απο το λαμπακι.Καλο θα ηταν αν εχεις κολλητηρι να το κολλησεις γιατι τα δυο καλωδιακια δεν κανει να ακουμπησουν μεταξυ τους.Το μηχανημα σου στην μεση περιπου εχει ενα ποτενσιομετρο που γραφει potenza και εχει ενα = και ενα - .Θα το γυρισεις αυτο τελειως αριστερα προς το -.Επισης εχει λιγο πιο αριστερα ενα διακοπτη που γραφει potenza επανω και deviazione κατω.Αυτον τον διακοπτη τον βαζεις στην θεση potenza.Λιγο πιο αριστερα εχεις εναν ακομα διακοπτη που γραφει diretta κατω και riflessa επανω.Αυτον τον βαζεις στην θεση diretta.Το μηχανημα σου εχει κατω απο το συχνομετρο δυο λεντακια το ενα γραφει aggancio και το αλλο blocco.Οταν το αναβεις ειναι αναμμενο το blocco και οταν ερθει στην συχνοτητα που θελεις σβηνει αυτο και αναβει το aggancio.Αν δεν αναψει αυτο το μηχανημα δεν βγαζει ισχυ.Μην το ανοιξεις ακομα απλα πες μου αν τα καταλαβες μεχρις εδω.

----------


## djpanic

> Λοιπον ο τροπος που θα σου πω ειναι λιγο μπακαλικος αλλα θα δουμε τουλαχιστον αν ειναι ενταξει το pll.Βασικα η λαμπα σιγουρεψου οτι ειναι ενταξει και αναβει.Στην αναγκη δοκιμασε την με καποιο τροφοδοτικο.Δεν ξερω αν αχεις την βαση τησ αν δεν την εχεις θα παρεις ενα καλωδιακι και θα το στριψεις γυρω απο το μεταλλικο της μερος και την αλλη ακρη του καλωδιου αυτου θα την ακουμπησεις σε μια βιδα στο σασι του μηχανηματος οσο πιο κοντα μπορεις στον κονεκτορα που εχει στην πισω μερια για την κεραια. Εν αναγκη χαλαρωσε την μια απο τις 4 που εχει ο κονεκτορας και πιαστο εκει.Μετα θα παρεις ενα αλλο καλωδιακι και θα το ενωσεις με το κατω μερος απο το λαμπακι.Καλο θα ηταν αν εχεις κολλητηρι να το κολλησεις γιατι τα δυο καλωδιακια δεν κανει να ακουμπησουν μεταξυ τους.Το μηχανημα σου στην μεση περιπου εχει ενα ποτενσιομετρο που γραφει potenza και εχει ενα = και ενα - .Θα το γυρισεις αυτο τελειως αριστερα προς το -.Επισης εχει λιγο πιο αριστερα ενα διακοπτη που γραφει potenza επανω και deviazione κατω.Αυτον τον διακοπτη τον βαζεις στην θεση potenza.Λιγο πιο αριστερα εχεις εναν ακομα διακοπτη που γραφει diretta κατω και riflessa επανω.Αυτον τον βαζεις στην θεση diretta.Το μηχανημα σου εχει κατω απο το συχνομετρο δυο λεντακια το ενα γραφει aggancio και το αλλο blocco.Οταν το αναβεις ειναι αναμμενο το blocco και οταν ερθει στην συχνοτητα που θελεις σβηνει αυτο και αναβει το aggancio.Αν δεν αναψει αυτο το μηχανημα δεν βγαζει ισχυ.Μην το ανοιξεις ακομα απλα πες μου αν τα καταλαβες μεχρις εδω.



ναι και βεβαια το καταλαβα.απλα οταν το ανοιξα χωρις καιρεα ηταν στο blocco οταν επελεξα συχνοτητα ασπουμε 108 mhz πηγε σε αυτη τη συχνοτητα και εγινε aggancio.τι κανω λοιπον κανω αυτο που μου προτηνες?θα αναψει η λαμπα παει να πει οτι δεν βγαζει ισχιει?

----------


## silver

Φιλε μου SRF επειδη ετυχε να δενω εγω τα συγκεκριμμενα μαραφετια και μαλιστα τωρα που γραφω στον φιλο τον Παναγιωτη εχω μπροστα μου μια φατσα απο αυτο με την πλαστικοποιηση ακομα επανω και επειδη και το λινεαρ του 984 αλλα και του Πειραια εχουν βγει απο τα χερια μου και ημουν απο τις πρωτες μερες του 984 εκει μαζι με τον Δουδουμο...... τον Ψαλλι.... και τον συγχωρεμενο τον Ηρακλη σου λεω οτι το TEM και την κεραια την circular pollarization της SIRA τα ειχαν φερει καιρο πριν και με αυτα ανοιξαν την ημερα των εγκαινιων απο το δημαρχειο.Μετα πηγαν με ενα ιδιο στον Λυκαβηττο και αυτο της Λιοσιων πρεπει να ειναι αυτο που πηγε στο Μαρκοπουλο και μαλιστα τελευταια φορα το ειχα συναντησει στο Κερατοβουνι στην Κερατεα.

----------


## SRF

> ναι και βεβαια το καταλαβα.απλα οταν το ανοιξα χωρις καιρεα ηταν στο blocco οταν επελεξα συχνοτητα ασπουμε 108 mhz πηγε σε αυτη τη συχνοτητα και εγινε aggancio.τι κανω λοιπον κανω αυτο που μου προτηνες?θα αναψει η λαμπα παει να πει οτι δεν βγαζει ισχιει?



ΒΙΑΖΕΣΑΙ σαν την παρθένα... 
ΑΚΟΥ πρώτα τι σου λένε, και ΜΗΝ ΞΑΝΑΝΑΨΕΙΣ το μηχάνημα ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΞΟΔΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΟΣ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ!!! Ο SILVER σου λεεί τα πρώτα σου βήματα στον κόσμο της εκπομπής! Αυτός ο κόσμος αν δεν τον σεβαστείς, θα σου κοστίσει πολύ μέχρι να σε σεβαστεί και εκείνος! Τα μηχανήματα RF με το που λες 'το καψα' βγάζεις αυτόματα από την τσέπη σου και από 50 ΕΥΡΩ ως και 200!!!

----------


## djpanic

> ΒΙΑΖΕΣΑΙ σαν την παρθένα... 
> ΑΚΟΥ πρώτα τι σου λένε, και ΜΗΝ ΞΑΝΑΝΑΨΕΙΣ το μηχάνημα ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΞΟΔΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΟΣ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ!!! Ο SILVER σου λεεί τα πρώτα σου βήματα στον κόσμο της εκπομπής! Αυτός ο κόσμος αν δεν τον σεβαστείς, θα σου κοστίσει πολύ μέχρι να σε σεβαστεί και εκείνος! Τα μηχανήματα RF με το που λες 'το καψα' βγάζεις αυτόματα από την τσέπη σου και από 50 ΕΥΡΩ ως και 200!!!



το σεβομαι και ακουω με προσοχη τι πρεπει να κανω.....

----------


## silver

Το αντιθετο σημαινει.Αν τωρα αρχισεις σιγα-σιγα να γυριζεις το ποτενσιομετρο potenza προς την μερια του + δηλαδη προς τα δεξια θα πρεπει  να δεις την βελονα στο οργανο να σηκωνεται και την λαμπα να αρχισει να αναβει.Μην πας ομως τελειως δεξια το ποτενσιομετρο γιατι η ψευτικη κεραια που ειναι το λαμπακι δεν ειναι ιδανικη για να του δωσεις μεγαλη ισχυ.Ο λογος τωρα που δεν εσβυνε το blocco στους 108 ειναι αλλος και θα σου πω τι πρεπει να κανεις αν θες να το συντονισεις εκει.

----------


## SRF

> Φιλε μου SRF επειδη ετυχε να δενω εγω τα συγκεκριμμενα μαραφετια και μαλιστα τωρα που γραφω στον φιλο τον Παναγιωτη εχω μπροστα μου μια φατσα απο αυτο με την πλαστικοποιηση ακομα επανω και επειδη και το λινεαρ του 984 αλλα και του Πειραια εχουν βγει απο τα χερια μου και ημουν απο τις πρωτες μερες του 984 εκει μαζι με τον Δουδουμο...... τον Ψαλλι.... και τον συγχωρεμενο τον Ηρακλη σου λεω οτι το TEM και την κεραια την circular pollarization της SIRA τα ειχαν φερει καιρο πριν και με αυτα ανοιξαν την ημερα των εγκαινιων απο το δημαρχειο.Μετα πηγαν με ενα ιδιο στον Λυκαβηττο και αυτο της Λιοσιων πρεπει να ειναι αυτο που πηγε στο Μαρκοπουλο και μαλιστα τελευταια φορα το ειχα συναντησει στο Κερατοβουνι στην Κερατεα.



Ποιός είσαι? ! Ξέρεις και τον Μαντζ... τότε, και μάλλον γνωριζόμαστε! Ναι, ήξερα ότι τα είχαν φέρει καιρό αλλά νόμιζα ότι δεν τα είχαν βάλει τις πρώτες μέρες, για να μην παιχτεί τίποτα και τα χάσουν. Ήξερα ότι μπήκαν σε λειτουργεία μετά τις πρώτες πρώτες μέρες, και μετά την 'τάπα' που έγινε από κάποιον ερασιτέχνη, την πρώτη εβδομάδα. Αυτά που πήγαν στο Αττική έμαθα ότι 'χάθηκαν' ξαφνικά!

----------


## djpanic

> Το αντιθετο σημαινει.Αν τωρα αρχισεις σιγα-σιγα να γυριζεις το ποτενσιομετρο potenza προς την μερια του + δηλαδη προς τα δεξια θα πρεπει  να δεις την βελονα στο οργανο να σηκωνεται και την λαμπα να αρχισει να αναβει.Μην πας ομως τελειως δεξια το ποτενσιομετρο γιατι η ψευτικη κεραια που ειναι το λαμπακι δεν ειναι ιδανικη για να του δωσεις μεγαλη ισχυ.Ο λογος τωρα που δεν εσβυνε το blocco στους 108 ειναι αλλος και θα σου πω τι πρεπει να κανεις αν θες να το συντονισεις εκει.



 να πω κατι ακομα σε σχεση με το ποτενσιομετρο τις ισχις.οταν το γυρισα απο το - στο + ανεβηκε κατακοριφα στα 30 βαττ.δε με αφηνει να το παω καπου στη μεση.πεζει να εχει χαλασει το ποτενσιομετρο?

----------


## panayiotis1

Με λαμπακι ή χωρις?

----------


## djpanic

> Με λαμπακι ή χωρις?



δεν το εχω δοκημασει αυτο το ειπα για να μην εχω προβλημα μην ανεβασει ξαφνικα βαττ και καψει τιποτα.τωρα το δοκιμαζω............

----------


## djpanic

> Με λαμπακι ή χωρις?



χωρις λαμπακι.αυτο εγινε πριν 2 ωρες.τωρα θα δοκιμασω αυτη τι μεθοδο.

----------


## silver

Μπορει να εχει διακοπη το ποτενσιομετρο.Δεν μας ειπες ομως αν αναψε το λαμπακι.

----------


## panayiotis1

εχει προκαλεσει panic o djpanic..!

----------


## mikekyrou

ισως να βρισκεται στον ''αερα''  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## djpanic

> ισως να βρισκεται στον ''αερα''



ναι θα βρεθω στον αερα απο τι φωτια που θα βαλω.χιχιχι.δωκιμαζω τωρα να δω αν αναβει η λαμπα και ποσταρω....

----------


## kostas30

πες ποτε  μου  να παρω ποπκορν και να ανεβω ταρατσα να δω το μανιταρι  :Σκέψη:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## djpanic

> Μπορει να εχει διακοπη το ποτενσιομετρο.Δεν μας ειπες ομως αν αναψε το λαμπακι.



γυρο απο το λαμπακι εβαλα ενα καλοδιο και η ακρη αυτου παει στο σασι η στη βιδα κοντα στον κονεκτορα-συνδεσα την κατω μερια απο το λαμπακι και δεν ξερω που να βαλω την ακρη του???μεσα στον κονεκτορα???

----------


## djpanic

> πες ποτε  μου  να παρω ποπκορν και να ανεβω ταρατσα να δω το μανιταρι



 :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :Brick wall:  :Brick wall:   που να βαλω τελικα την ακρη που μου μενει για να δω αν λειτουργει ο πομπος?

----------


## panayiotis1

Εισαι και προκλητικος...!  χιχιιχιχιιχιχι

Μεσα στο κεντρο του κοννεκτορα βαλτο.

----------


## djpanic

> Εισαι και προκλητικος...!  χιχιιχιχιιχιχι
> 
> Μεσα στο κεντρο του κοννεκτορα βαλτο.



ναι σορυ ακουστηκε πολυ σοκιν λοιπον το κανω τωρα βγητε ταρατσα για το θεαμα....

----------


## djpanic

> ναι σορυ ακουστηκε πολυ σοκιν λοιπον το κανω τωρα βγητε ταρατσα για το θεαμα....



δεν αναβει..μετακινησα απο το - στο + αλλα μονο το οργανο εδιχνε οτι ανεβαζει ισχιη.το λαμπακι δεν αναψε καθολου.

----------


## djpanic

> δεν αναβει..μετακινησα απο το - στο + αλλα μονο το οργανο εδιχνε οτι ανεβαζει ισχιη.το λαμπακι δεν αναψε καθολου.



καμενο τρανσιστορ εξοδου??τι πεζει?

----------


## panayiotis1

Δεν το γυρνας και στο riflessa να δεις για επιστροφες? Το λαμπακι σου δουλευει σιγουρα? 

Κοιτα Πανο, εχεις ενθουσιαστει πολυ και πρεπει να ηρεμισεις λιγο ρε συ. Κανε υπομονη, φτιαξε μια ευκολη κεραια, ενα διπολο ας πουμε, παρε και 10 μετρα καλωδιο rg58, φτιαξε τους κονεκτορες σου. Πρεπει να εχεις μια βαση οτι κατι απο ολα δουλευει οκ. Ας ειναι αυτο η κεραια σου π.χ. κομμενη σε μια επιλεγμενη συχνοτητα. Μετα συνδεσε την ταλαντωση σου και δες πως αντιδρα. Ειναι κριμα να καψεις κατι επειδη  βιαστηκες.


Μου θυμίζεις εμενα οταν μετα απο πολλα χρονια βρηκα λιγο χρονο να ξαναασχοληθω με την rf αλλα δεν ειχα πια ουτε κολλητηρι. Και ενας αγαπητος τσακαλος απο εδω, αφου του τα ειχα πρηξει κανονικα, μου ειπε και δεν το ξεχναω..: "προσπαθεις με ενα τσεκουρι και ενα ροπαλο να το φτιαξεις..."

----------


## djpanic

> Δεν το γυρνας και στο riflessa να δεις για επιστροφες? Το λαμπακι σου δουλευει σιγουρα? 
> 
> Κοιτα Πανο, εχεις ενθουσιαστει πολυ και πρεπει να ηρεμισεις λιγο ρε συ. Κανε υπομονη, φτιαξε μια ευκολη κεραια, ενα διπολο ας πουμε, παρε και 10 μετρα καλωδιο rg58, φτιαξε τους κονεκτορες σου. Πρεπει να εχεις μια βαση οτι κατι απο ολα δουλευει οκ. Ας ειναι αυτο η κεραια σου π.χ. κομμενη σε μια επιλεγμενη συχνοτητα. Μετα συνδεσε την ταλαντωση σου και δες πως αντιδρα. Ειναι κριμα να καψεις κατι επειδη  βιαστηκες.
> 
> 
> Μου θυμίζεις εμενα οταν μετα απο πολλα χρονια βρηκα λιγο χρονο να ξαναασχοληθω με την rf αλλα δεν ειχα πια ουτε κολλητηρι. Και ενας αγαπητος τσακαλος απο εδω, αφου του τα ειχα πρηξει κανονικα, μου ειπε και δεν το ξεχναω..: "προσπαθεις με ενα τσεκουρι και ενα ροπαλο να το φτιαξεις..."



εχεις απολυτο δικιο......πρεπει οτι γινει να γινει σωστα.πως μπορω να φτιαξω ενα διπολο με τι υλικα?η μηπος να παρω του εμποριου?ειναι ακριβες?θελω κατι φτηνο για αρχη.δηλαδη αν παρω μια κερεα θα πρεπει να εκπεμπω παντα για τη συχνοτητα που ειναι σχεδιασμενη???δε γινετε να εκπεμψω και σε αλες συχνοτητες με μια κερεα που ειναι σχεδιασμενη για τους 108?εχω πολες αποριες οπως καταλαβενεις θελω καθοδιγηση αν γινετε.

----------


## silver

Το λαμπακι αν ειναι πολλα βαττ μπορει και να μην αναβει αν η ισχυς του πομπου ειναι μικρη.Το παρηγορο στην υποθεση ειναι οτι δειχνει το οργανο εστω και κατι.Βημα δευτερο τωρα.Βαζεις τον διακοπτη στη θεση diretta γυρνας το ποτενσιομετρο μεχρι να παει η βελονα στην μεση του οργανου και μετα λιγο γρηγορα για να μην κανουμε καμμια ζημια γυρναμε τον διακοπτη στη θεση riflessa.Πρεπει η βελονα να γυρισει και να παει προς το μηδεν.Αν η κεραια ηταν 50Ω θα πηγαινε στο μηδεν επειδη δεν ειναι δεν θα παει.Οσο πιο ψηλα μενει η βελονα τοσο πιο πολλα επιστρεφομενα εχεις και πιο μεγαλο κινδυνο να το καψεις.Πες μας που παει η βελονα για να συνεχισουμε

----------


## djpanic

> Το λαμπακι αν ειναι πολλα βαττ μπορει και να μην αναβει αν η ισχυς του πομπου ειναι μικρη.Το παρηγορο στην υποθεση ειναι οτι δειχνει το οργανο εστω και κατι.Βημα δευτερο τωρα.Βαζεις τον διακοπτη στη θεση diretta γυρνας το ποτενσιομετρο μεχρι να παει η βελονα στην μεση του οργανου και μετα λιγο γρηγορα για να μην κανουμε καμμια ζημια γυρναμε τον διακοπτη στη θεση riflessa.Πρεπει η βελονα να γυρισει και να παει προς το μηδεν.Αν η κεραια ηταν 50Ω θα πηγαινε στο μηδεν επειδη δεν ειναι δεν θα παει.Οσο πιο ψηλα μενει η βελονα τοσο πιο πολλα επιστρεφομενα εχεις και πιο μεγαλο κινδυνο να το καψεις.Πες μας που παει η βελονα για να συνεχισουμε



με τι λαμπα πανω?

----------


## panayiotis1

Ναι, με το λαμπακι παντα!





> εχεις απολυτο δικιο......πρεπει οτι γινει να γινει σωστα.πως μπορω να φτιαξω ενα διπολο με τι υλικα?η μηπος να παρω του εμποριου?ειναι ακριβες?θελω κατι φτηνο για αρχη.δηλαδη αν παρω μια κερεα θα πρεπει να εκπεμπω παντα για τη συχνοτητα που ειναι σχεδιασμενη???δε γινετε να εκπεμψω και σε αλες συχνοτητες με μια κερεα που ειναι σχεδιασμενη για τους 108?εχω πολες αποριες οπως καταλαβενεις θελω καθοδιγηση αν γινετε.



Φτιαξε πρωτα μια προχειρη για να τσεκαρεις οτι δουλευουν τα μηχανακια σου. Η' αν ειναι να μπεις σε αυτη την διαδικασια, καλλιτερα αγορασε ή φτιαξε ενα φορτιο 50Ω, θα σου ειναι χρησιμο για ολες σου τις εφαρμογες. Ετσι θα δεις αν δουλευει το pll σου  kai μετα θα δεις και τον ενισχυτη. Αν ολα ειναι οκ, επιλεγεις την συχνοτητα και "κοβεις" την κεραια σου. Εδω τα παιδια ειναι γκουρου, θα βρεις τα παντα. 

Παντως, για Αθηνα, αν βγαλει την ισχυ που λες, και χωρις φιλτρα κιολας.. ουτε να το σκεφτεσαι..!

----------


## djpanic

> Ναι, με το λαμπακι παντα!
> 
> 
> 
> Φτιαξε πρωτα μια προχειρη για να τσεκαρεις οτι δουλευουν τα μηχανακια σου. Η' αν ειναι να μπεις σε αυτη την διαδικασια, καλλιτερα αγορασε ή φτιαξε ενα φορτιο 50Ω, θα σου ειναι χρησιμο για ολες σου τις εφαρμογες. Ετσι θα δεις αν δουλευει το pll σου  kai μετα θα δεις και τον ενισχυτη. Αν ολα ειναι οκ, επιλεγεις την συχνοτητα και "κοβεις" την κεραια σου. Εδω τα παιδια ειναι γκουρου, θα βρεις τα παντα. 
> 
> Παντως, για Αθηνα, αν βγαλει την ισχυ που λες, και χωρις φιλτρα κιολας.. ουτε να το σκεφτεσαι..!



το εκανα γυρισα το διακοπτη στη θεση riflessa και εκει που μου εδιχνε 15 βαττ επεσα στα 8 περιπου.τι σημενει αυτο?

----------


## djpanic

> Το λαμπακι αν ειναι πολλα βαττ μπορει και να μην αναβει αν η ισχυς του πομπου ειναι μικρη.Το παρηγορο στην υποθεση ειναι οτι δειχνει το οργανο εστω και κατι.Βημα δευτερο τωρα.Βαζεις τον διακοπτη στη θεση diretta γυρνας το ποτενσιομετρο μεχρι να παει η βελονα στην μεση του οργανου και μετα λιγο γρηγορα για να μην κανουμε καμμια ζημια γυρναμε τον διακοπτη στη θεση riflessa.Πρεπει η βελονα να γυρισει και να παει προς το μηδεν.Αν η κεραια ηταν 50Ω θα πηγαινε στο μηδεν επειδη δεν ειναι δεν θα παει.Οσο πιο ψηλα μενει η βελονα τοσο πιο πολλα επιστρεφομενα εχεις και πιο μεγαλο κινδυνο να το καψεις.Πες μας που παει η βελονα για να συνεχισουμε



το εκανα γυρισα το διακοπτη στη θεση riflessa και εκει που μου εδιχνε 15 βαττ επεσα στα 8 περιπου.τι σημενει αυτο?

----------


## badsak

Σημαινει οτι εισαι πολυ τυχερος που ακομα δουλευει η εξοδος!!!!! :Laugh:

----------


## djpanic

> Σημαινει οτι εισαι πολυ τυχερος που ακομα δουλευει η εξοδος!!!!!



ωραια.αλλα δε θα επρεπε να κανει καρεμβολες στην τηλεωραση?η τηλεωραση ειναι ανηχτη και ο πομπος ειναι σε αποσταση μολις 5 μετρων.

----------


## badsak

Αν εφτιαχνε παρεμβολες στην τηλεοραση μονο με ενα λαμπακι για κεραια τοτε με το που θα εβαζες κεραια ολο το λεκανοπεδιο δεν θα εβλεπε τιποτα.......

----------


## panayiotis1

Mia χαρα πας. Αν ακους και το σημα στο ραδιοφωνο τοτε εισαι large. Aστο τωρα να ξεκουραστει, για να το βρει το ξημερωμα και απο αυριο βρες με τι θα αντικαταστησεις το λαμπακι.

----------


## silver

Παντως μεχρι τωρα ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι δουλευει.Επειδη κοντευουμε να καταρριψουμε το ρεκορ ημερισιου ποσταρισματος παμε για ξεκουραση και αυριο μερα ειναι.

----------


## djpanic

> Mia χαρα πας. Αν ακους και το σημα στο ραδιοφωνο τοτε εισαι large. Aστο τωρα να ξεκουραστει, για να το βρει το ξημερωμα και απο αυριο βρες με τι θα αντικαταστησεις το λαμπακι.



εκανα δοκιμη μολις τωρα και πηγα στο μεσα δοματιο ενω ειχα κληδοσει στους 100,9 ακουγα κανονικα μια απολυτη ισιχια το σημα του πομπου δηλαδη.αρα δουλεβει?η λαμπα γιατι δεν αναβε?κατι θα ειχα κανει λαθος ισως.τι κερεα να παρω??

----------


## panayiotis1

Ολα μια χαρα τα εκανες. Μην ανησυχεις, το μηχανακι σου δουλευει. Παρε καλωδιο αυριο και εδω θα ειναι ολοι να ξελημερίσουμε να το βγαλεις στον αερα! 

Α! Για κεραια να φτιαξεις μια πολυ απλη. Τετραπλο διπολο με gamma και καμια δεκαρια κατευθυντηρες. Σε 10' θα εχουμε τελειωσει! 

---Ελπιζω να μη στραβωνεις Πανο μου, σε πειραζουμε και λιγο που εισαι τρελλαμενος---- :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## silver

Και πατας και την ΕΡΑ ΣΠΟΡ να μην ακουνε οι γειτονες.Για σημερα αρκετα εκανες.Μην το ταλαιπορεις το μηχανακι γιατι θα το καψεις και θα λες τι εκανα μετα.Αστο γιατι στο ξαναειπα και εγω και αλλοι θα παθεις ζημια .Οσο γιατι δεν αναβει η λαμπα θα τα βρουμε αυριο αφου μας πεις ορισμενα πραγματα για να καταλαβουμε και τι ισχυ βγαζει.Αμα βγαζει 5 βαττ η 2 η3 πως να την αναψει.

----------


## dj kostas

βασικα επιδη η κερεα θελει λιγο γνωσεις για να την φτιαξεις και δεν θα γινει σε μια μερα που το θελεις (δεν ειναι και τιποτα) φτιαξε πρωτα αυτο

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35692
που μπορει να γινει σε μια ωρα δες οτι δουλευν τα μηχανηματα και μετα φτιαχνεις και κερεα.
προσοχη το παρον φορτιο ειναι για 40 βαττ μονο
παραπανω θα μυρισει!!
μπορεις στιγμιεα να ανεβασεις ισχυ στο φουλλ να δεις ποσα βγαζει και μετα κατευθιαν να το κλεισεις
αυτα απο εμενα
καλη επιτιχια και μην βιαζεσε!!!!

----------


## djpanic

> βασικα επιδη η κερεα θελει λιγο γνωσεις για να την φτιαξεις και δεν θα γινει σε μια μερα που το θελεις (δεν ειναι και τιποτα) φτιαξε πρωτα αυτο
> 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35692
> που μπορει να γινει σε μια ωρα δες οτι δουλευν τα μηχανηματα και μετα φτιαχνεις και κερεα.
> προσοχη το παρον φορτιο ειναι για 40 βαττ μονο
> παραπανω θα μυρισει!!
> μπορεις στιγμιεα να ανεβασεις ισχυ στο φουλλ να δεις ποσα βγαζει και μετα κατευθιαν να το κλεισεις
> αυτα απο εμενα
> καλη επιτιχια και μην βιαζεσε!!!!



και φυσικα δεν απετω να φτιαψω κερεα σε μια μερα.διαβασα αρκετα ποστ στο φορουμ και πηρα μια γνωμη.απλα πρωτα θελω να διαπιστοσω αν οντος τα μηχανηματα ειναι οκ.για τον πομπο πηραμε μια ιδεα.για το λινεαρ?το αναβω και ενω δουλεβει ο ανεμηστηρας δεν αναβει κανενα λαμπακι...παω για υπνο και αυριο μερα ειναι απλα εχω μεγαλη χαρα και θελω να γινει σωστα.τα λεμε αυριο παιδια..

----------


## kostas30

Παναγιωτη  αν εχεις αμαξι φορτο ολα κ φερτα να τα δοκιμασουμε   ειμαι καμια 20ρια χλμ μακρυα σου

----------


## kostas30

ελα να σου δωσω κ μια κεραια της προκοπης να κανεις δουλεια

----------


## tzitzikas

> πες ποτε  μου  να παρω ποπκορν και να ανεβω ταρατσα να δω το μανιταρι



  :Lol:  :Boo hoo!:  :Brick wall:  :Hammer:  :Hammer: xaxxaxa

----------


## radioamateur

Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να γίνει μια δίορθωση στο τίτλο του θέματος:"βρηκα πομπο και λινεαρ στα  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  watt"

 :hahahha: 

 :Bye:

----------


## djpanic

> Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να γίνει μια δίορθωση στο τίτλο του θέματος:"βρηκα πομπο και λινεαρ στα  watt"



ναι πρεπει να γινει διορθωση γιατι το λινεαρ ειναι μολις 200 watt ετσι λεει το οργανο που εχει πανω και ειναι τις radioelectronic hellas

----------


## djpanic

> Παναγιωτη  αν εχεις αμαξι φορτο ολα κ φερτα να τα δοκιμασουμε   ειμαι καμια 20ρια χλμ μακρυα σου



που ακριβως βρισκεσε κωστα?τι θα μου στιχισει?με ενδιαφερει..

----------


## djpanic

> Δεν το γυρνας και στο riflessa να δεις για επιστροφες? Το λαμπακι σου δουλευει σιγουρα? 
> 
> Κοιτα Πανο, εχεις ενθουσιαστει πολυ και πρεπει να ηρεμισεις λιγο ρε συ. Κανε υπομονη, φτιαξε μια ευκολη κεραια, ενα διπολο ας πουμε, παρε και 10 μετρα καλωδιο rg58, φτιαξε τους κονεκτορες σου. Πρεπει να εχεις μια βαση οτι κατι απο ολα δουλευει οκ. Ας ειναι αυτο η κεραια σου π.χ. κομμενη σε μια επιλεγμενη συχνοτητα. Μετα συνδεσε την ταλαντωση σου και δες πως αντιδρα. Ειναι κριμα να καψεις κατι επειδη  βιαστηκες.
> 
> 
> Μου θυμίζεις εμενα οταν μετα απο πολλα χρονια βρηκα λιγο χρονο να ξαναασχοληθω με την rf αλλα δεν ειχα πια ουτε κολλητηρι. Και ενας αγαπητος τσακαλος απο εδω, αφου του τα ειχα πρηξει κανονικα, μου ειπε και δεν το ξεχναω..: "προσπαθεις με ενα τσεκουρι και ενα ροπαλο να το φτιαξεις..."



αναψε η λαμπα παιδια.....................ειδα εντονο φως..........

----------


## dj kostas

αντε και εις ανοτερα!!

----------


## radioamateur

:Dancing:  :Boo hoo!:  :Hammer:  :Ψώνιο:

----------


## djpanic

> 



που σημενει??

----------


## mikekyrou

φιλε πανικο υποψιαζομαι οτι ο φιλος που εβαλε το βιντεο ηθελε να πει οτι επειδη χαθηκες για λιγες μερες, και μαλλον κατι θα πηγε στραβα...  :Smile:  δεν μας ειπες, τι εγινε τελικα με τον πομπο? τον δουλεψες?

----------


## djpanic

> φιλε πανικο υποψιαζομαι οτι ο φιλος που εβαλε το βιντεο ηθελε να πει οτι επειδη χαθηκες για λιγες μερες, και μαλλον κατι θα πηγε στραβα...  δεν μας ειπες, τι εγινε τελικα με τον πομπο? τον δουλεψες?



οχι ακομα δεν τον δουλεψα φιλε μου....κανονιζω με τον φιλο-μελος κωστα [kostas30] να παω απο εκει να του ριξει μια ματια καθως και το λινεαρ.τον εχω αφησει τον κομπο και λινεαρ να μην κανω καμια ζημια πραγμα που δεν θελω.βεβαια αγορασα καλοδια και κονεκτορ.το θεμα μου ειναι τι κερεα να παρω.αυτη η j pole κανει δουλεια για να την κατασκεβασω λεω.διαβασα αρκετα αυτες τις μερες διαφορα απο το διαδικτιο και πειρα μια γευση πως λειτουργει ενας πομπος.

----------


## mikekyrou

περιμενε τους γνωστες να δωσουν απαντηση, να μην κανουμε και καμια ζημια...  :Smile:

----------


## djpanic

> περιμενε τους γνωστες να δωσουν απαντηση, να μην κανουμε και καμια ζημια...



ναι ενοειτε οτι μονο οι παλεοτεροι του ιδους ξερουν.ειναι 20 ετιας τα μηχανιματα και δεν περνουν και πολλα πειραματα εκανα ειδη το πειραμα με τι λαμπα και πετυχε.τωρα ειναι θεμα ιδικων.αναμενω...

----------


## dj kostas

κανε μια ground plane πανευκολη και αποτελεσματικη

----------


## radioamateur

Τι θα γίνει παληκάρια θα το ακούσουμε επιτέλους το εργαλείο;





 :Boo hoo!:  :Hammer:  :Ψώνιο:  :whistle:  :Bye:

----------


## djpanic

> Τι θα γίνει παληκάρια θα το ακούσουμε επιτέλους το εργαλείο;



χαχααχ το ειδαμε βγαζει 20 watt to pll το λινεαρ δεν προλαβαμε να το δουμε........θελει ενα ποτενσιομετρο αλαγη [το ποτενσιομετρο ρυθμησης των βατ] αρμονικες δεν ειδαμε αλλα θα το δουμε και αυτο πανω σε σπεκτρουμ καποια στιγμη.

----------


## tzitzikas

> οχι ακομα δεν τον δουλεψα φιλε μου....κανονιζω με τον φιλο-μελος κωστα [kostas30] να παω απο εκει να του ριξει μια ματια καθως και το λινεαρ.τον εχω αφησει τον κομπο και λινεαρ να μην κανω καμια ζημια πραγμα που δεν θελω.βεβαια αγορασα καλοδια και κονεκτορ.το θεμα μου ειναι τι κερεα να παρω.αυτη η j pole κανει δουλεια για να την κατασκεβασω λεω.διαβασα αρκετα αυτες τις μερες διαφορα απο το διαδικτιο και πειρα μια γευση πως λειτουργει ενας πομπος.



φιλε μου ολοι ξεκινησαμε με το 0,2βατ της Σμαρτ γιατι ημασταν ασχετοι και μετα πηγαμε στο 1βατ της Σμαρτ, μετα στο 4βατ παααλι της Σμαρτ, μετα καμια ελ-504 κτλ. μαθένωντας και κάνοντας. Εσυ μου φαινεται το εχεις πάρει λίγο ανάποδα το άθλημα. Θες να ξεκινήσεις κατευθείαν απο τα πολλά βατ, με κίνδυνο να τα κάψεις τα ρημάδια τα μοσφετς. μήπως καλύτερα να ξεκινήσεις και εσυ απο κάτι σε mw και μετά βλέπεις?πλεον υπάρχει και το ιντερνετ μπορεις να βρεις πολλα κυκλωματάκια πομπών , δεν χρειάζεται να αγοράσεις και κτι.  :Rolleyes: 
α, και σου προτείνω να αλλάξεις το username σου σε radiopanic  :Very Happy:

----------


## djpanic

> φιλε μου ολοι ξεκινησαμε με το 0,2βατ της Σμαρτ γιατι ημασταν ασχετοι και μετα πηγαμε στο 1βατ της Σμαρτ, μετα στο 4βατ παααλι της Σμαρτ, μετα καμια ελ-504 κτλ. μαθένωντας και κάνοντας. Εσυ μου φαινεται το εχεις πάρει λίγο ανάποδα το άθλημα. Θες να ξεκινήσεις κατευθείαν απο τα πολλά βατ, με κίνδυνο να τα κάψεις τα ρημάδια τα μοσφετς. μήπως καλύτερα να ξεκινήσεις και εσυ απο κάτι σε mw και μετά βλέπεις?πλεον υπάρχει και το ιντερνετ μπορεις να βρεις πολλα κυκλωματάκια πομπών , δεν χρειάζεται να αγοράσεις και κτι. 
> α, και σου προτείνω να αλλάξεις το username σου σε radiopanic



οπ τζιτζικας εχεις δικιο μα και γω σαν παιδακι ξεκινησα με το κιτακι τις σμαρτ κιτ των 4 βαττ με ενα διπολακι που το στιχιο του ηταν σαν στυλος σε παχος.δε λεω οτι εχω εμπηριες απο τετοια μηχανηματα ειμαι ασχετος απο ολοκληρομενα pll απλα το μικροβιο το ειχα απο μικρος βοηθησε βεβαια και ο πατερας μου καθως και εκεινος ασχολιοταν με τετοια.ναι μπηκα στα βαθια δε λεω οχι.δε νομιζω να καψω κατι εχω υπομονη και επιμονη αρκει να περνω σωστη καθοδιγηση απο τους εμπειρους του ιδους.τωρα θα πειραματιστω να φτιαξω την j pole μιας και ειναι σχετικα ευκολη σαν κατασκευη.ξεκιναω λοιπον με αφτην και βλεπουμε.πηρα σημερα χαλκοσοληνα και ολλα τα παρελκομενα.τι λετε θα κανει δουλεια η j pole?ειναι καλυτερη απο ενα δυπολο?

----------


## silver

Την κεραια με τι γεφυρα θα την συντονισεις;Γιατι αμα πας να την συντονισεις με την ενσωματωμενη του GT ELETTRONIKA δεν νομιζω να βγαλεις ακρη εκτος αν την καλιμπραρατε με τον Κωστα.Παντως καλο θα ειναι να μην χρησιμοποιησεις και το λινεαρ στις δοκιμες της κεραιας μη εχεις κανενα ατυχημα.

----------


## djpanic

> Την κεραια με τι γεφυρα θα την συντονισεις;Γιατι αμα πας να την συντονισεις με την ενσωματωμενη του GT ELETTRONIKA δεν νομιζω να βγαλεις ακρη εκτος αν την καλιμπραρατε με τον Κωστα.Παντως καλο θα ειναι να μην χρησιμοποιησεις και το λινεαρ στις δοκιμες της κεραιας μη εχεις κανενα ατυχημα.



οχι δε θα χρησημοποιηθει το λινεαρ ακομα.αυριο την φτιαχνω την καιρεα.μου εδωσε ο κωστας ακριβως τα μετρα.ενοειτε οτι δε θα γινει συντονισμος με το οργανο του πλλ γιατι ετσι και αλιος ακομα και στο τεχνιτο φορτιο εδιχνε αλα ανταλον ενο στιν bird εδιχνε 0 στασιμα.εχω μια daiwa και θα την συντονιισω την καιρεα με αυτη τη γεφυρα.αυριο θα σας πω εντιποσεις.να ευχαριστισω τον κωστα που πραγματικα ειναι ανθρωπος σωστος και με βοηθαει σε ολλα.

----------


## djpanic

> Την κεραια με τι γεφυρα θα την συντονισεις;Γιατι αμα πας να την συντονισεις με την ενσωματωμενη του GT ELETTRONIKA δεν νομιζω να βγαλεις ακρη εκτος αν την καλιμπραρατε με τον Κωστα.Παντως καλο θα ειναι να μην χρησιμοποιησεις και το λινεαρ στις δοκιμες της κεραιας μη εχεις κανενα ατυχημα.



να μαι και γω ...ευτιαξα μια j pole τελικα με την καθοδιγιση του φιλτατου κωστα.το θεμα μου ειναι αλου επηδη δεν εχω ξαναχρισιμοποιησει γεφιρα στασιμων εχω βεβαια μια γεφυρα τις daiwa θελω να μου πειτε που βλεπω τα βαττ και που τα στασιμα.θα ανεβασω και φοτο τις κερεας συντομα αυριο λογιικα...αλλα θελω να μου πειτε που μετραω βαττ και στασιμα πανω στη γεφυρα.φιλε silver ειπες πως εχεις καποιες φατσες απο το συγκεκριμενο pll θα μπορουσες να μου πεις αν εχεις καποια εξαρτηματα που χρειαζομαι?δηλαδη σε μενα ειναι αρπαγμενο το ποτενσιομετρο θα μου πεις καλυτερα παρε ενα του εμποριου αλλα θελω το μαμα.επεισης το πλλ μου εχει χαλασμενο οργανο.δηλαδη οταν μετρησαμε με τον κωστα ισχη και στασιμα εβγαλε στο οργανο του πλλ 20 βαττ και στασιμα τερμααααα.ενω στιν bird ελεγε 20 βαττ και στασιμα 0.φυσικα πιστεψαμε τη γεφυρα του κωστα.και καποια αλλα πραγματακια που θελω να σε ρωτησω αν γινετε και μπορεις για το πλλ μου.οπως καταλαβενεις επεσε στα χερια μου και θελω καποιος που το ξερει καλα να με κατατοπισει.επεισης δεν εχει ανεμηστηρα.τι κουλο ειναι αυτο παλι.

----------


## silver

Παναγιωτη καλημερα για το ποτενσιομετρο θα βαλεις ενα οποιοδηποτε που να εχει την ιδια τιμη αντιστασεως απλα θα βαλεις γραμμικο και οχι αναλογικο ωστε να ρυθμιζεις την ισχυ ομοιομορφα.Οσο για την γεφυρα του απο την στιγμη που δεν εχει προβλημα το οργανο ολα τα αλλα ρυθμιζονται.Στην πισω αριστερη μερια της πλακετας υπαρχει το κυκλωμα της γεφυρας.Ειναι εκει που υπαρχει ενα μικρο φεριτακι που περναει απο μεσα του ενα rg καλωδιο ψιλο.Εκει λοιπον υπαρχει ενας ρυθμιζομενος πυκνωτης (τριμερ) και δυο μικρα τριμερακια.Το ενα ρυθμιζει την εκπομπη και το αλλο τα στασιμα.Για να την ρυθμισεις ομως σιγουρα θα χρειαστεις τον Κωστα που εχει BIRD.Εκτος και αν εισαι σιγουρος οτι η γεφυρα σου δειχνει σωστα.Γυριζεις λοιπον το διακοπτακι στα στασιμα και βαζεις ισχυ μεχρι να δειξει το οργανο περιπου την μιση κλιμακα του στασιμα.Πηγαινεις μετα στο τριμερακι-πυκνωτη και το ρυθμιζεις ωστε το οργανο να δειχνει τα λιγοτερα στασιμα.Στην συνεχεια ρυθμιζεις ενα-ενα τα δυο τριμερ ωστε να δειχνει το οργανο οτι σου δειχνει η BIRD.Οσο για τον ανεμιστηρα δεν τον χρειαζεται γιατι η ψυκτρα του ειναι μεγαλη και μαλιστα αν ειναι μαυρη ειναι η γνησια η Ιταλικη που ειναι πολυ καλης ποιοτητας.Αυτο που θα προσεξεις ειναι αν υπαρχει ενα μεταλλικο καπακι που σκεπαζει ολο το δευτερο απο αριστερα μπλοκ εξαρτηματων οπου ειναι το τμημα του ταλαντωτη και των πρωτων βαθμιδων ενισχυσης.Αν δεν το εχει αυτο το καπακι καλο θα ειναι να φτιαξεις ενα γιατι αν δεν το εχει σε μεγαλα πεδια ισχυως συμπεριφερεται λιγο περιεγα μεχρι που καμμια φορα ξεκλειδωνει το pll.Αν θελεις πες μου το τρανζιστορ εξοδου ειναι το MRF 314 που ειναι ασπρο η φοραει μαυρο της σειρας BLY.Αν φοραει το mrf314 βγαζει και παραπανω βαττ και εχει καλυτερη γραμμικοτητα σε ολη την μπαντα.

----------


## tsakmaki

> Δεν ξερω αν το προσεξατε αλλα και στην εισοδο και στην εξοδο του λινεαρ εχει rg58.Για την εισοδο ειναι ενταξει αλλα για την εξοδο λιγο τραβηγμενο για 200watt.Το rg58 στα fm συνηθως δεν το χρησιμοποιουμε για πανω απο 100watt σε συνεχη λειτουργια.Για την ιστορια τωρα ο 984 στο ξεκινημα του στο δημαρχειο της Λιοσιων και στον Λυκαβητο ειχε ολοκληρωμενους πομπους TEM.Τετοιο exciter ειχε σε ενα εφεδρικο που ειχε στην ταρατσα του δημαρχειου με ενα λινεαρ με  4-400.Με τετοιο exciter επαιζε για πολλα χρονια το Καναλι 1 του Πειραια οσο επαιζε απο την ταρατσα του δημαρχειου αλλα και μετα απο το bowlling στον Προφητη Ηλια.Τωρα αν θυμαμαι καλα η εισοδος στο exciter ηταν το μεσαιο απο τα 5 η 3 ποδαρακια του βυσματος η γειωση και στα 1 και 5 η 3 το σημα.Αν δεν μπορεις να το βρεις πες μου να κοιταξω τις φατσες του γιατι αν θυμαμαι καλα γραφουν που ειναι το σημα και που η γη.Οπως λεει και ο φιλος ο SRF ειναι ευκολο να το βρεις.Και μαλιστα αν θες το βλεπεις και στο οργανο που εχει.Εχει δυο διακοπτακια με το ενα διαλεγεις αν θες να δεις διαμορφωση η ισχυ και με το αλλο διαλεγεις επιστρεφομενα η ισχυ.



Καλημέρα σε ολους!!!
Παρεπιπτοντως στον Προφητη Ηλια της Καστελλας στον Πειραια, στην ταρατσα του bowling, υπαρχει ενας μεγαλος ιστος με πολλες κεραιες, ο οποιος φαινεται και απο μακρια. Συγκεκριμενα υπαρχει ενα διπολο κυκλικο, μια λογαριθμικη κεραια και μαλλον καποια panel τηλεορασης. Εκπεμπει η εξεπεμπε παλαιοτερα, κατι απο εκει (ισως το Καναλι 1 του Πειραια) και αν γνωριζετε με ποση ισχυ? 
Εψαξα μηπως βρω φωτογραφια στο διαδικτυο αλλα δεν βρηκα. Ισως αυριο που θα παω, να βγαλω φωτογραφια.
Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## silver

Απο το σημειο αυτο εχουν παιξει κατα καιρους το Καναλι 1 του Πειραια μετα επαιξε η Πειραικη εκλησια 91,2 καθως και το πρωτο επιγειο κωδικοποιημενο καναλι TV PLUS.Ολα αυτα μετα μεταφερθηκαν στον Υμηττο και περιστασιακα απο εκει μετα εξεπεμπαν με μικρους αναμεταδωτες για την παραλια λογω της αδυναμιας καλυψης απο τον Υμηττο.Επισης παλαιοτερα απο εκει εξεπεμψαν και καποια μικρα καναλια τοπικα.Τωρα νομιζω δεν παιζει τιποτα απο εκει.

----------


## dj kostas

οσον αφορα την daiwa επηδη εχω και εγω μια ιδια ειναι πολυ καλη.
απο την δεξια βελονα βλεπεις την τρεχον ισχυ απο αριστερα την επιστρεφομενη και εκει που διασταυρονοντε και οι δυο βελονες βλεπεις τον λογο VSWR.

----------


## djpanic

> Παναγιωτη καλημερα για το ποτενσιομετρο θα βαλεις ενα οποιοδηποτε που να εχει την ιδια τιμη αντιστασεως απλα θα βαλεις γραμμικο και οχι αναλογικο ωστε να ρυθμιζεις την ισχυ ομοιομορφα.Οσο για την γεφυρα του απο την στιγμη που δεν εχει προβλημα το οργανο ολα τα αλλα ρυθμιζονται.Στην πισω αριστερη μερια της πλακετας υπαρχει το κυκλωμα της γεφυρας.Ειναι εκει που υπαρχει ενα μικρο φεριτακι που περναει απο μεσα του ενα rg καλωδιο ψιλο.Εκει λοιπον υπαρχει ενας ρυθμιζομενος πυκνωτης (τριμερ) και δυο μικρα τριμερακια.Το ενα ρυθμιζει την εκπομπη και το αλλο τα στασιμα.Για να την ρυθμισεις ομως σιγουρα θα χρειαστεις τον Κωστα που εχει BIRD.Εκτος και αν εισαι σιγουρος οτι η γεφυρα σου δειχνει σωστα.Γυριζεις λοιπον το διακοπτακι στα στασιμα και βαζεις ισχυ μεχρι να δειξει το οργανο περιπου την μιση κλιμακα του στασιμα.Πηγαινεις μετα στο τριμερακι-πυκνωτη και το ρυθμιζεις ωστε το οργανο να δειχνει τα λιγοτερα στασιμα.Στην συνεχεια ρυθμιζεις ενα-ενα τα δυο τριμερ ωστε να δειχνει το οργανο οτι σου δειχνει η BIRD.Οσο για τον ανεμιστηρα δεν τον χρειαζεται γιατι η ψυκτρα του ειναι μεγαλη και μαλιστα αν ειναι μαυρη ειναι η γνησια η Ιταλικη που ειναι πολυ καλης ποιοτητας.Αυτο που θα προσεξεις ειναι αν υπαρχει ενα μεταλλικο καπακι που σκεπαζει ολο το δευτερο απο αριστερα μπλοκ εξαρτηματων οπου ειναι το τμημα του ταλαντωτη και των πρωτων βαθμιδων ενισχυσης.Αν δεν το εχει αυτο το καπακι καλο θα ειναι να φτιαξεις ενα γιατι αν δεν το εχει σε μεγαλα πεδια ισχυως συμπεριφερεται λιγο περιεγα μεχρι που καμμια φορα ξεκλειδωνει το pll.Αν θελεις πες μου το τρανζιστορ εξοδου ειναι το MRF 314 που ειναι ασπρο η φοραει μαυρο της σειρας BLY.Αν φοραει το mrf314 βγαζει και παραπανω βαττ και εχει καλυτερη γραμμικοτητα σε ολη την μπαντα.



ωραια θα παω να παρω ενα ποτενσιομετρο μιας και αυτο εχει αρπαξει καλα.δεν θα βαλω χερι στο μηχανημα στο κυκλομα τις γεφυρας του μην κανω καμια ζημια.ας βλεπω τα στασημα και την ισχιει απο την daiwa.αλα θα κανονησω με τον κωστα αν μπορει να παω να το δουμε καποια στιγμη.οσο για το κυκλομα ταλαντωσης δεν εχει καπακι απο πανω εχει μονο μια θορακηση γυρο γυρο απο το κυκλομα και απο πανω ειναι ανηχτο.αν βαλω καπακι δεν επειρεαζει την αυξηση τις θερμοτητας των τρανζιστορ?το τρανσιστορ εξοδου ναι ειναι το μρφ314 το ασπρο.

----------


## djpanic

> οσον αφορα την daiwa επηδη εχω και εγω μια ιδια ειναι πολυ καλη.
> απο την δεξια βελονα βλεπεις την τρεχον ισχυ απο αριστερα την επιστρεφομενη και εκει που διασταυρονοντε και οι δυο βελονες βλεπεις τον λογο VSWR.



εχει ενα οργανο η γεφιρα μου με δυο βελονες μια αριστερα και μια δεξια.στασιμα που μετραω αριστερα η δεξια?

----------


## djpanic

> οσον αφορα την daiwa επηδη εχω και εγω μια ιδια ειναι πολυ καλη.
> απο την δεξια βελονα βλεπεις την τρεχον ισχυ απο αριστερα την επιστρεφομενη και εκει που διασταυρονοντε και οι δυο βελονες βλεπεις τον λογο VSWR.



φιλε κωστας να μια φοτογραφια το αλλο τοπικ που ανοιξα εξαφανιστικε κατα ενα περιεργο τροπο.[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## JOUN

Αν και η φωτο ειναι χαλια, φαινεται οτι εχεις ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΤΑΣΙΜΑ!!Μην το δουλευεις ετσι,θα τα καψεις ολα!
Πρεπει το σημειο που τεμνονται οι δυο βελονες, να ειναι 1,5 και κατω.Εσενα τωρα ειναι μεταξυ 5 και απειρου!
Επαναλαμβανω:Μην το δουλευεις ετσι!

----------


## djpanic

> Αν και η φωτο ειναι χαλια, φαινεται οτι εχεις ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΤΑΣΙΜΑ!!Μην το δουλευεις ετσι,θα τα καψεις ολα!
> Πρεπει το σημειο που τεμνονται οι δυο βελονες, να ειναι 1,5 και κατω.Εσενα τωρα ειναι μεταξυ 5 και απειρου!
> Επαναλαμβανω:Μην το δουλευεις ετσι!



ωραια αρα εχω κανει λαθος.μπορεις να μου πεις σε αυτη τη φοτο που βλεπω βατ και που στασημα απο τι καταλαβα στασημα βλεπω εκει που τεμνονται οι διο βελονες ετσι?αν ναι η βελονα δεξια τι διχνει?

----------


## JOUN

Αρισσστερα δειχνει ποσα βαττ εκπεμπεις και δεξια ποσα βαττ γυρνανε πισω,δηλαδη τι επιστρεφομενη ισχυ εχεις.Απ'οτι βλεπεις σ'εσενα και οι δυο ενδειξεις ειναι περιπου στο ιδιο νουμερο(1.5) αρα οσα βαττ φευγουν απο την εξοδο σου ολα γυρνανε πισω..
Ο διακοπτης 15-150-1.5KW σε ποια θεση ειναι;

----------


## djpanic



----------


## JOUN

Τα ιδια και χειροτερα..Απο αποψη φωτο και στασιμων..Αν μπορεις οταν τραβας την φωτο κρατα το κινητο και με τα δυο χερια και ακουμπα τους αγκωνες σου καπου σταθερα μπας και σταθεροποιηθει λιγο η εικονα..

----------


## djpanic

> Τα ιδια και χειροτερα..Απο αποψη φωτο και στασιμων..Αν μπορεις οταν τραβας την φωτο κρατα το κινητο και με τα δυο χερια και ακουμπα τους αγκωνες σου καπου σταθερα μπας και σταθεροποιηθει λιγο η εικονα..



το θεμα μου ειναι που μετραω βατ που στασιμα σε αυτη τη γεφυρα.μπορεις να καταλαβεις ??αυτο που καταλαβα ειναι οτι τα στασιμα τα μετραμε εκει που τεμνοντε οι δυο βελονες σωστα??

----------


## JOUN

Σου ειπα στο μυνημα #160

----------


## djpanic

> Αρισσστερα δειχνει ποσα βαττ εκπεμπεις και δεξια ποσα βαττ γυρνανε πισω,δηλαδη τι επιστρεφομενη ισχυ εχεις.Απ'οτι βλεπεις σ'εσενα και οι δυο ενδειξεις ειναι περιπου στο ιδιο νουμερο(1.5) αρα οσα βαττ φευγουν απο την εξοδο σου ολα γυρνανε πισω..
> Ο διακοπτης 15-150-1.5KW σε ποια θεση ειναι;



ο διακοπτης ειναι στη θεση 150

----------


## JOUN

Αρα εχεις 15βαττ εκπομπη και 15βαττ επιστρεφομενα..Αν θελεις βαλε τον διακοπτη στο 15 για πιο ακριβεια.

----------


## djpanic

> Αρα εχεις 15βαττ εκπομπη και 15βαττ επιστρεφομενα..Αν θελεις βαλε τον διακοπτη στο 15 για πιο ακριβεια.



νωμιζω οτι τωρα φενετε καλα.διλαδη και που παει 500 μετρα παλι καλα.και πως μπορω να ριξω τα επιστρεφομενα?τα στασιμα θα τα ριξω ετσι και αλιως αφου θα ξαναξεκολησω τα καλοδια πανω απο την jpole και βρω ακριβως το σημειο που θα ειναι ενταξει ανεβοματεβαζοντας τα δυο ακρα.

----------


## electron

> νωμιζω οτι τωρα φενετε καλα.διλαδη και που παει 500 μετρα παλι καλα.και πως μπορω να ριξω τα επιστρεφομενα?τα στασιμα θα τα ριξω ετσι και αλιως αφου θα ξαναξεκολησω τα καλοδια πανω απο την jpole και βρω ακριβως το σημειο που θα ειναι ενταξει ανεβοματεβαζοντας τα δυο ακρα.



Όταν λέμε επιστρεφόμενα ή στάσιμα εννούμε το ίδιο πράγμα. Το πως θα τα ρίξεις εξαρτάται κυρίως από το πόσο σωστά θα συντονίσεις την κεραία σου και φυσικά το πόσο καλά έχεις κολλήσει τους κονέκτορες στο καλώδιό σου. Αυτά με την προϋπόθεση ότι ο πομπός δεν έχει υποστεί κάποια επέμβαση.

----------


## steven30gr

τα στασιμα φιλε μου κοντεύουν στο άπειρο!!!!Δεν θα ζηση πάνω από μέρα τα τρανσιστορ!κλείστο και βρες τουλάχιστον ενα dummy load .Το j pole αστο καλύτερα ειναι σαν να εχης βάλει συρμα στην εξοδο

----------


## panayiotis1

Πηγαινε στην κεραια σου παλι και μετακινησε το σημειο που εχεις ενωσει το rg58 σου στο χαλκο. Λιγο πανω , λιγο κατω, θα πεσουν τα στασιμα.


Silver, νομιζω εδω :



> Παναγιωτη καλημερα για το ποτενσιομετρο θα βαλεις ενα οποιοδηποτε που να εχει την ιδια τιμη αντιστασεως απλα θα βαλεις *γραμμικο και οχι αναλογικο* ωστε να ρυθμιζεις



 ηθελες να πεις λογαριθμικο? Αν θυμαμαι καλα πρεπει να ειναι λογαριθμικο. Νομιζω οτι γραμμικο και αναλογικο ειναι το ιδιο.

----------


## dj kostas

με αυτα τα στασιμα λογικο το βλεπω να ακουγεσε 500 μετρα

----------


## djpanic

> Όταν λέμε επιστρεφόμενα ή στάσιμα εννούμε το ίδιο πράγμα. Το πως θα τα ρίξεις εξαρτάται κυρίως από το πόσο σωστά θα συντονίσεις την κεραία σου και φυσικά το πόσο καλά έχεις κολλήσει τους κονέκτορες στο καλώδιό σου. Αυτά με την προϋπόθεση ότι ο πομπός δεν έχει υποστεί κάποια επέμβαση.



θα ξανα συντονισω την κερεα.δηλαδη η δεξια βελονα πρεπει να ειναι τερμα κατω .

----------


## JOUN

Ακριβως..

----------


## djpanic

> με αυτα τα στασιμα λογικο το βλεπω να ακουγεσε 500 μετρα



δηλαδη αν το συντονισω σωστα ποση εμβελια μπορει να προσφερει.να τονισω οτι στη φοτο διχνει 15 βαττ στην κερεα.δεν το εχω τσιτοσει το μηχανιμα οταν το τσιτονω παει γιρο στα 23 βαττ πεζει ρολο στα ποσα βαττ θα συντονισω την κερεα για να μου διχνει τα σωστα στασιμα?

----------


## djpanic

> Ακριβως..



δηλαδη αν το συντονισω σωστα ποση εμβελια μπορει να προσφερει.να τονισω οτι στη φοτο διχνει 15 βαττ στην κερεα.δεν το εχω τσιτοσει το μηχανιμα οταν το τσιτονω παει γιρο στα 23 βαττ πεζει ρολο στα ποσα βαττ θα συντονισω την κερεα για να μου διχνει τα σωστα στασιμα?

----------


## panayiotis1

Μη ζαλιζεσαι ακομα για την εμβελεια ρε Παναγιωτη. Κανε οτι πρεπει για να πεσει η βελονα των στασιμων στο πατωμα και μετα ψαχνεσαι για την εμβελεια. Οσο βλεπεις οτι ξεκολαει η βελονα που δειχνει στασιμα απο το μηδεν, μην ανεβαζεις ισχυ. Σωστο θα ειναι οταν φουλαρεις την ισχυ και τα στασιμα δεν μετακινουνται καθολου σχεδον.

----------


## dj kostas

δεν πεζει ρολο η ισχυ το θεμα ειναι κατα πολυ περισοτερο κερεας
γιαυτο γτιαξε σωστη κερεα πχ κολινεαρ 2 διπολον με γαμμα και δωσε και κατευθυνση...

----------


## djpanic

γεια σας..χαθηκα για λιγο ειχα και το γαμο της αδερφης μου.χαχα λοιπον παιδια ξανασυντονησα την κερεα και καταφερα να την συντονισω στο 1,5 .το θεμα μου ειναι αλλο.εχω τρεκαρει την κερεα σε τη σιμιο την εχω και ξερω που ακριβως βγενω δηλαδη σε τι αποσταση.απο πισω μου ειναι βουνο ετσι οπος εχω την κερεα το σημα δεν περναει το βουνο αν την γυρισω 360 μιρες το περναει κανονικα αλλα κοβει σχεδον ολο το σημα απο εκει που περναγε τελεια.τι πεζει?μηπως τεληκα δεν ειναι και πολυ κυκλικης εκπομπης η j pole?

----------


## radioamateur

Τι συχνότητα προσπαθείς να το συντονίσεις;

----------


## dj kostas

τι βουνο περναει καλε με 30 βαττ
εδω δεν μπορουμε να περασουμε βουνο ουτε με 5000 βατ
ποσο υψος εχει το βουνο που λεs;

----------


## dj kostas

τσεκαρε πως πρεπει να συντονισεις τη κερεα 1.5 στασιμα για μενα ειναι πολλα

Εικόνα0124.jpg

----------


## djpanic

> Τι συχνότητα προσπαθείς να το συντονίσεις;



προσπαθω να συντονησω στους 100 μεγακυκλους

----------


## djpanic

> τι βουνο περναει καλε με 30 βαττ
> εδω δεν μπορουμε να περασουμε βουνο ουτε με 5000 βατ
> ποσο υψος εχει το βουνο που λεs;



δεν ειναι ψυλο το βουνο ειναι σχεδον στο ιδιο υψος με μενα.το θεμα μου ειναι οτι τα στασημα επειδη το τσεκαρα και σημερα πεφτουν στο μηδεν αλλα οταν κανω την κολυση καπου χανω το σημειο μαλον και πηγενει γυρο στο 1,5καποιος καλος τροπος για να μην χανω το σημειο που βρισκω μηδεν στασιμα?εχω γεμησει ολο το χαλκο κολυσεις ασκοπες.

----------


## djpanic

> τσεκαρε πως πρεπει να συντονισεις τη κερεα 1.5 στασιμα για μενα ειναι πολλα
> 
> Εικόνα0124.jpg



σωστη η φοτο σου κωστα αυτο ακριβως εβλεπα και γω σημερα στη γεφυρα μου αλλα με τα δυο καλοδια πιασμενα με μανταλακια πανω στο χαλκο.οταν πηγενα να κανω την κολυση το εχανα λιγο.καποιος τροπος που να μην χανω το σημειο κολησης με τιποτα?

----------


## radioamateur

Ας υποθεσουμε οτι η κεραια ειναι κομμένη στη συχνοτηα εκπομπής.Παρε μια ξύλινη καρέκλα στηριξε τη j στην καρέκλα σε ελεύθερο χώρο αυλή ταράτσα μακριά από μεταλλικά αντικείμενα.Κατασκεύασε ενα κομμάτι καλωδιο με τους σχετικους κοννέκτορες μήκους ενος μέτρου το οποίο θα συνδέσεις μεταξύ της κεραίας και της γέφυρας και την είσοδο της γέφυρας στην κάθοδο εως το pll.Δώσε πολυ μικρή οδήγηση 4-5 watts και βάλε την γέφυρα στη μικρή κλίμακα Δες τι στασιμα έχει.Αν τα στάσιμα είναι υψηλά τότε τοτε θα πρέπει να μεταβάλεις το βραχυκυκλωμα.Αν δεν κατορθώσεις να μηδενίσεις τα στασιμα μεταβάλλοντας το βραχυκύκλωμα της J τότε σημαίνει ότι η κεραια έχει κατασκευαστικο λάθος.Αν τελικά δεν κατορθώσεις να βρεις αποτέλεσμα τότε πρέπει να σε βοηθήσει κάποιος ή αγοράζεις έτοιμη.

----------


## djpanic

> Ας υποθεσουμε οτι η κεραια ειναι κομμένη στη συχνοτηα εκπομπής.Παρε μια ξύλινη καρέκλα στηριξε τη j στην καρέκλα σε ελεύθερο χώρο αυλή ταράτσα μακριά από μεταλλικά αντικείμενα.Κατασκεύασε ενα κομμάτι καλωδιο με τους σχετικους κοννέκτορες μήκους ενος μέτρου το οποίο θα συνδέσεις μεταξύ της κεραίας και της γέφυρας και την είσοδο της γέφυρας στην κάθοδο εως το pll.Δώσε πολυ μικρή οδήγηση 4-5 watts και βάλε την γέφυρα στη μικρή κλίμακα Δες τι στασιμα έχει.Αν τα στάσιμα είναι υψηλά τότε τοτε θα πρέπει να μεταβάλεις το βραχυκυκλωμα.Αν δεν κατορθώσεις να μηδενίσεις τα στασιμα μεταβάλλοντας το βραχυκύκλωμα της J τότε σημαίνει ότι η κεραια έχει κατασκευαστικο λάθος.Αν τελικά δεν κατορθώσεις να βρεις αποτέλεσμα τότε πρέπει να σε βοηθήσει κάποιος ή αγοράζεις έτοιμη.



η κερεα ειναι οκ.ολα τα μετρα μου τα εδωσε ο κωστας.το θεμα μου ειναι αλλο το λεο ποιο πανω.ενω η βελονα παταει πατομα δηλαδη 0 οταν παω να κανω την κοληση καπου χανω το σημειο και ανεβενει στο 1,5.ενω οταν το ειχα με τα μανταλακια το λεω και γελαω αλλα ειναι ενας τροπος και αυτος εδιχνε η γεφυρα μου 0.ανεβασα τερμα ισχιη στο πλλ εδιχνε παλι 0 με μια μετακινηση τις βελονας ςλαφρα προς τα πανω αλλα εμεινε στο 0.αφου σημειοσα τα σημεια κανω την κοληση πανω στο χαλκο ανοιγο παλι το μηχανημα και τα στασιμα ηταν στο 1,5.να διεφκρινισω οτι πιρα ολλα τα μετρα δηλαδη να μην ακουμπαω τον κονεκτορα να ειναι μακρια απο κερεες και οτι δηποτε μεταλικο αντικιμενο σε τουλαζιστον αποσταση 2μιση μετρων ισως και παραπανω.

----------


## electron

Παναγιώτη επειδή είσαι νέος στο σπορ και λόγο ότι η j pole από πλευράς κατασκευής είναι <ιδιότροπη>, εκτός των άλλων δεν σου προσφέρει και κάτι το ιδιαίτερο, θα έλεγα για αρχή να φτιάξεις ένα απλό δίπολο που το συντονίζεις πολύ πιο εύκολα. Ακόμη καλύτερα θα ήταν να επέλεγες μια ground plane όπως αυτή της sirio.

----------


## PARKER

> Παναγιώτη επειδή είσαι νέος στο σπορ και λόγο ότι η j pole από πλευράς κατασκευής είναι <ιδιότροπη>, εκτός των άλλων δεν σου προσφέρει και κάτι το ιδιαίτερο, θα έλεγα για αρχή να φτιάξεις ένα απλό δίπολο που το συντονίζεις πολύ πιο εύκολα. Ακόμη καλύτερα θα ήταν να επέλεγες μια *ground plane όπως αυτή της sirio*.



Που ίσως σε παιδέψει λίγο με την αναντιστοιχία που έχουν οι οδηγίες στο χαρτί που δίνει (μήκος στοιχείων σε σχέση με τη συχνότητα) αλλά αν πειραματιστείς λίγο θα τα καταφέρεις άνετα.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Που ίσως σε παιδέψει λίγο με την αναντιστοιχία που έχουν οι οδηγίες στο χαρτί που δίνει (μήκος στοιχείων σε σχέση με τη συχνότητα) αλλά αν πειραματιστείς λίγο θα τα καταφέρεις άνετα.



Αυτο θα συμβει μονο αν σε λενε Σταθη ...
χαχαχαχαχαχχααα

Γεια σου ρε Σταθη

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Παναγιώτη επειδή είσαι νέος στο σπορ και λόγο ότι η j pole από πλευράς κατασκευής είναι <ιδιότροπη>, εκτός των άλλων δεν σου προσφέρει και κάτι το ιδιαίτερο, θα έλεγα για αρχή να φτιάξεις ένα απλό δίπολο που το συντονίζεις πολύ πιο εύκολα. Ακόμη καλύτερα θα ήταν να επέλεγες μια ground plane όπως αυτή της sirio.



Γιαννη, μια διορθωση. 
Απο αποψη κατασκευης ειναι πανευκολη κεραια, απο αποψη συντονισμου, αν εχεις κατασκευασει πολλες και εχεις οργανα τοτε δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.
Οσο για τις επιδοσεις ....  εγω εχω αλλη αποψη.

ΥΓ
Φιλος με αρκετα watt, και 5/8 , απο ψηλα, στην Αθηνα.... του εστειλα μια jpole και ανεβασε το σημα του 10 db (μετρηση με marconi analyzer)
... και για να σε προλαβω ... δεν εγινε μετρηση με διπολο.

----------


## electron

> Γιαννη, μια διορθωση. 
> Απο αποψη κατασκευης ειναι πανευκολη κεραια, απο αποψη συντονισμου, αν εχεις κατασκευασει πολλες και εχεις οργανα τοτε δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.
> Οσο για τις επιδοσεις ....  εγω εχω αλλη αποψη.
> 
> ΥΓ
> Φιλος με αρκετα watt, και 5/8 , απο ψηλα, στην Αθηνα.... του εστειλα μια jpole και ανεβασε το σημα του 10 db (μετρηση με marconi analyzer)
> ... και για να σε προλαβω ... δεν εγινε μετρηση με διπολο.



Γιώργο το προφανές με τον Παναγιώτη είναι ότι ούτε τα κατάλληλα όργανα δεν έχει, ούτε φυσικά έχει φτιάξει τις πολλές κεραίες, κατά συνέπεια του λείπει η εμπειρία.
Τώρα σε ότι αφορά την επίδοση της j pole, την κρίνω με βάση την λογική που λέει ότι αυτό που πλησιάζει περισσότερο προς ένα θεωρητικά ισότροπο δίπολο, έχει και τον ομαλότερο λοβό ακτινοβολίας.
Για μένα μετά από το απλό ισότροπο δίπολο την πιο σωστή εκπομπή την έχει η ground plane, η οποία δεν παρουσιάζει ανωμαλίες στον λοβό της. Αν λοιπόν υποθέσουμε ότι κάτι δεν μας κάτσει σωστά σε μια ιδιόμορφη κεραία όπως είναι η j pole, (και εννοώ ιδιόμορφη ως προς την λειτουργία της και όχι τόσο ως προς την κατασκευή της),  μπορεί τα πράγματα να μπλεχτούν, όπως και στην περίπτωση του Παναγιώτη.
Εν κατακλείδι το απλό έρχεται πιο εύκολα εκεί που θέλουμε και με ελάχιστα μέσα.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Σωστα μιλας, ¨βαση λογικης¨

Εγω μιλαω βαση μετρησεων ....

----------


## electron

Για τις μετρήσεις σου φίλε Γιώργο δεν τίθεται κάποια αμφιβολία,ωστόσο και κατά περίπτωση τα πράγματα μπορεί να διαφέρουν κάθε φορά.

----------


## djpanic

> Γιώργο το προφανές με τον Παναγιώτη είναι ότι ούτε τα κατάλληλα όργανα δεν έχει, ούτε φυσικά έχει φτιάξει τις πολλές κεραίες, κατά συνέπεια του λείπει η εμπειρία.
> Τώρα σε ότι αφορά την επίδοση της j pole, την κρίνω με βάση την λογική που λέει ότι αυτό που πλησιάζει περισσότερο προς ένα θεωρητικά ισότροπο δίπολο, έχει και τον ομαλότερο λοβό ακτινοβολίας.
> Για μένα μετά από το απλό ισότροπο δίπολο την πιο σωστή εκπομπή την έχει η ground plane, η οποία δεν παρουσιάζει ανωμαλίες στον λοβό της. Αν λοιπόν υποθέσουμε ότι κάτι δεν μας κάτσει σωστά σε μια ιδιόμορφη κεραία όπως είναι η j pole, (και εννοώ ιδιόμορφη ως προς την λειτουργία της και όχι τόσο ως προς την κατασκευή της),  μπορεί τα πράγματα να μπλεχτούν, όπως και στην περίπτωση του Παναγιώτη.
> Εν κατακλείδι το απλό έρχεται πιο εύκολα εκεί που θέλουμε και με ελάχιστα μέσα.



οχι δεν εχω τα καταληλα οργανα.το μονο που εχω ειναι μια γεφυρα τις daiwa.σημερα προσπαθησα να την συντονισω και παλυ εριξα τα στασημα 0.ολλα αυτα στους 100 μεγακυκλους.και κοιταξα μετα να δω στους 101 μεγακυκλους και εμεινα με το στωμα ανοιχτο.στους 100 εβγαζε 20 βαττ με 0 στασημα.και στους 101 εβγαζε 35 βαττ με στασημα ποιο κατω απο το 0 ειχε πατησει πατομα η βελονα.θα τρελαθω μου φενετε.χαχαχα.ειμαι νεος στο σπορ και πραγματικα εχω φρικαρει.την κερεα την εχω στα 5 μετρα τωρα και εκανα και γω μια βολτα να δω που πιανω και που οχι.απογοητευτηκα.με το που παω 15 στενα ποιο κατω το σημα αρχιζει να χανετε ΟΜΩΣ πηγα πετρουλοπη και πανω στην πετρουπολεως ακουγομουν καμπανα.πως γινετε αυτο????η πετρουπολη ειναι ποιο ψηλα απο μεναααααα.πως γινετε να πηγενει το σημα μου ποιο πανω απο μενα και να μην ποιανει αρκετα καλα απο κατω απο μενα.θεε βαλε το χερι σου.χαχαχαχααυτο το μρφ τελικα εχει πολλες αντοχες.χαχα

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Για τις μετρήσεις σου φίλε Γιώργο δεν τίθεται κάποια αμφιβολία,ωστόσο και κατά περίπτωση τα πράγματα μπορεί να διαφέρουν κάθε φορά.



Φιλε Γιαννη,
*Εχεις δικιο στο κατα περιπτωση.*
Τα δικα μου συμπερασματα λενε οτι στο +/- 2 μοιρες η κεραια παει αριστα (σε σχεση με διπολο και g.p), εκτος αυτου, κατα ενα περιεργο τροπο,
το σημα περναει στο πουθενα (και χωρις οπτικη)
Δηλαδη, παιζεις αξιοπρεπως εκει που βλεπεις και σου σκαει και καπου που δεν περνανε οι αλλες κεραιες. δηλαδη ... οτι καλυτερο
 Βεβαια, *αν ημουν σε βουνο, θα ειχα διπολα* με tilt down και οχι jpole.
Aπο την αλλη, τα διπολα ¨βγαζουν ματι¨σε αντιθεση με *την jpole που ειναι σχετικα αορατη* (απο το κακο ματι)

----------


## SRF

> οχι δεν εχω τα καταληλα οργανα.το μονο που εχω ειναι μια γεφυρα τις daiwa.σημερα προσπαθησα να την συντονισω και παλυ εριξα τα στασημα 0.ολλα αυτα στους 100 μεγακυκλους.και κοιταξα μετα να δω στους 101 μεγακυκλους και εμεινα με το στωμα ανοιχτο.στους 100 εβγαζε 20 βαττ με 0 στασημα.και στους 101 εβγαζε 35 βαττ με στασημα ποιο κατω απο το 0 ειχε πατησει πατομα η βελονα.θα τρελαθω μου φενετε.χαχαχα.ειμαι νεος στο σπορ και πραγματικα εχω φρικαρει.την κερεα την εχω στα 5 μετρα τωρα και εκανα και γω μια βολτα να δω που πιανω και που οχι.απογοητευτηκα.με το που παω *15 στενα ποιο κατω* το σημα αρχιζει να χανετε *ΟΜΩΣ πηγα πετρουλοπη* και *πανω στην πετρουπολεως* ακουγομουν καμπανα.πως γινετε αυτο????η πετρουπολη ειναι ποιο ψηλα απο μεναααααα.πως γινετε να πηγενει το σημα μου ποιο πανω απο μενα και να μην ποιανει αρκετα καλα απο κατω απο μενα.θεε βαλε το χερι σου.χαχαχαχααυτο το μρφ τελικα εχει πολλες αντοχες.χαχα



Ξέχασες να σε "δώσεις" ακριβώς!  :Brick wall:  :Hammer:  Τέτοιες παραλείψεις είναι ασυγχώρητες στους 'καλοθελητές'!!! Συμπλήρωσε και την οδό στον χάρτη που "έδωσες" (από όπου ξεκινάς να πας την βόλτα που λες), και κάποια "καλά παιδιά" θα έρθουν να σε βοηθήσουν στις μετρήσεις & ΜΕ ΑΚΡΙΒΕΙΑ της Rohde & Schwarz!!!  :Smile:  :hahahha:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Ξέχασες να σε "δώσεις" ακριβώς!  *και κάποια "καλά παιδιά" θα έρθουν να σε βοηθήσουν στις μετρήσεις & ΜΕ ΑΚΡΙΒΕΙΑ της* Rohde & Schwarz!!!



 :hahahha:  

Σωστοοοοος , 
Δινουν και ωραιο κοντρολακι   :hahahha:

----------


## silver

Ναι αυτο τον εκαψε και οχι το σταθερο πανω απο το κεφαλι του.

----------


## djpanic

> Ναι αυτο τον εκαψε και οχι το σταθερο πανω απο το κεφαλι του.





παιδια πιραματα κανω δεν εχω κανενα σκοπο να κανω εκπομες.ετσι και αλιος ι ισχιη ειναι μηδαμινη.και βολτα με ενα ραδιακι να κανεις και οχι με ραδιογονομετρο φτανεις στο σημειο οπου εκπεμπεις.η διευθηνση μου ειναι @@ χαχαχα.και μην λεμε τωρα κουτα πραματα.αν καποιος ψαχτει να σε βρει σε βρισκει σε 5 λεπτα.ποια ειναι η διευθυνση ip μου.α αυτη?ωραια!!!!!!σε 5 ειναι κατω απο το σπιτι μου.και μεσω ιντερνετ καθηστει σε βρισκουν.ξεκολατε ντε.ειπαμε να βοηθηθουμε τωση ωρα μιλαω και λεω τους προβληματισμους μου και καποιοι καθονται και κοροιδευουν.

----------


## PARKER

> Αυτο θα συμβει μονο αν σε λενε Σταθη ...
> χαχαχαχαχαχχααα
> 
> Γεια σου ρε Σταθη



Ναι, αλλά τα κατάφερα, κι έφτειαξα και το "τρομπόνι".
Παρεμπιπτόντως, τώρα που καλοκαιριάζει λέω να το ξαναδοκιμάσω, έπειτα από ανάπαυση σχεδόν 2 ετών!!  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Ναι, αλλά τα κατάφερα, κι έφτειαξα και το "τρομπόνι".
> Παρεμπιπτόντως, τώρα που καλοκαιριάζει λέω να το ξαναδοκιμάσω, έπειτα από ανάπαυση σχεδόν 2 ετών!!



Σταθη, ριξε καμια φωτο απο το μηχανημα και απ την κεραια

----------


## SRF

> παιδια πιραματα κανω δεν εχω κανενα σκοπο να κανω εκπομες.ετσι και αλιος ι ισχιη ειναι μηδαμινη.και βολτα με ενα ραδιακι να κανεις και οχι με ραδιογονομετρο φτανεις στο σημειο οπου εκπεμπεις.η διευθηνση μου ειναι @@ χαχαχα.*και μην λεμε τωρα κουτα πραματα*.αν καποιος ψαχτει να σε βρει σε βρισκει σε 5 λεπτα.ποια ειναι η διευθυνση ip μου.α αυτη?ωραια!!!!!!σε 5 ειναι κατω απο το σπιτι μου.και μεσω ιντερνετ καθηστει σε βρισκουν.*ξεκολατε ντε*.ειπαμε να βοηθηθουμε τωση ωρα μιλαω και λεω τους προβληματισμους μου και *καποιοι καθονται και κοροιδευουν*.



Ατυχές το σχόλιό σου... αλλά αφού ξέρεις εσύ όντως τόοοοσα... στην ουσία δεν υπάρχει και λόγος να ασχολείται κανείς να σε 'προφυλάξει' από ατοπήματα! 
 Δυστυχώς υπάρχει μια αρχή από παλαιά... 
Όσο λιγότερα ξέρουν & όσο δεν προκαλείς ανοιχτά φωνάζωντάς τους 'είμαι εδώ' τόσο λιγότερο θα ασχοληθούν κάποιοι μαζί σου! 
Το πόσο 'εύκολα΄σε 'βρίσκουν' άστο, είναι κάτι που δεν έχει να κάνει ούτε με IP ούτε με με ραδιάκια! Κανείς δεν χάνει τον χρόνο του να σε βρεί αν εσύ η κάποιος τρίτος δεν τους πει που είσαι!!! 
Εκπληκτικό το να ξέρεις τόσα και να ζητάς τόση βοήθεια για να στήσεις έναν έτοιμο μάλιστα πομπό!!! 
Καλές εκπομπές...

----------


## djpanic

> Ατυχές το σχόλιό σου... αλλά αφού ξέρεις εσύ όντως τόοοοσα... στην ουσία δεν υπάρχει και λόγος να ασχολείται κανείς να σε 'προφυλάξει' από ατοπήματα! 
>  Δυστυχώς υπάρχει μια αρχή από παλαιά... 
> Όσο λιγότερα ξέρουν & όσο δεν προκαλείς ανοιχτά φωνάζωντάς τους 'είμαι εδώ' τόσο λιγότερο θα ασχοληθούν κάποιοι μαζί σου! 
> Το πόσο 'εύκολα΄σε 'βρίσκουν' άστο, είναι κάτι που δεν έχει να κάνει ούτε με IP ούτε με με ραδιάκια! Κανείς δεν χάνει τον χρόνο του να σε βρεί αν εσύ η κάποιος τρίτος δεν τους πει που είσαι!!! 
> Εκπληκτικό το να ξέρεις τόσα και να ζητάς τόση βοήθεια για να στήσεις έναν έτοιμο μάλιστα πομπό!!! 
> Καλές εκπομπές...



ειπα οτι ξερω τοσα πολλα?μηπως το λες εσυ αυτο?καλο θα ηταν να διαβαζουμε τα μηνυματα ποιο πανω λεω οτι δεν ξερω τοσα.βαση λογικης μπορουν να σε εντοπισουν σε δευτερολεπτα και μεσω ιντερνετ.δεν καταλαβενω λοιπον για ποιο λογο εισαι επιθετικος.εγω ρωταω καποια πραγματα και το μονο που περνω ειναι σχολια κοροιδιας.ε δηλαδη ενταξει τωρα μπορει να μη μου ξανα μιλησεις κανεις γιατι φενετε καπως ετσι οπως γραφω αλλα δε νωμιζω οτι το φορουμ αυτο ειναι για να ρωταω εγω κατι να να απανταει καποιος οτι ναναι.βεβαια οποιος θελει απανταει.εχω πει και ποιο πανω σεβομαι τους παλαιοτερους του ιδους.και τους σεβομαι γιατι εχουν κατασκεβασει και εχουν κανει απειρες μετρισεις κατι που δεν εχω κανει εγω.αρα εχουν εμπιρια.δηλαδη ρε παιδια τοσο παραλογος ειμαι οταν ρωταω κατι και περνω κοροιδια.οκ ζωτω συγνωμη σε ολους και δεν ξανα ζηταω βοηθεια αν ειναι τοσο δυσκολο θα θα ανοιξω 500 βιβλια και θα μαθω μονος μου καλη συνεχεια..

----------


## diwattos

> ειπα οτι ξερω τοσα πολλα?μηπως το λες εσυ αυτο?καλο θα ηταν να διαβαζουμε τα μηνυματα ποιο πανω λεω οτι δεν ξερω τοσα.βαση λογικης μπορουν να σε εντοπισουν σε δευτερολεπτα και μεσω ιντερνετ.δεν καταλαβενω λοιπον για ποιο λογο εισαι επιθετικος.εγω ρωταω καποια πραγματα και το μονο που περνω ειναι σχολια κοροιδιας.ε δηλαδη ενταξει τωρα μπορει να μη μου ξανα μιλησεις κανεις γιατι φενετε καπως ετσι οπως γραφω αλλα δε νωμιζω οτι το φορουμ αυτο ειναι για να ρωταω εγω κατι να να απανταει καποιος οτι ναναι.βεβαια οποιος θελει απανταει.εχω πει και ποιο πανω σεβομαι τους παλαιοτερους του ιδους.και τους σεβομαι γιατι εχουν κατασκεβασει και εχουν κανει απειρες μετρισεις κατι που δεν εχω κανει εγω.αρα εχουν εμπιρια.δηλαδη ρε παιδια τοσο παραλογος ειμαι οταν ρωταω κατι και περνω κοροιδια.οκ ζωτω συγνωμη σε ολους και δεν ξανα ζηταω βοηθεια αν ειναι τοσο δυσκολο θα θα ανοιξω 500 βιβλια και θα μαθω μονος μου καλη συνεχεια..




μη τρελενεσαι ρε φηλος! :Lol:  βοηθεια να ζητας απλα μην ανοιγεις παραπανω το στομα σου γιατι υπαρχουν και ατομα που δε καταλαβαινουν ποιος εισαι. η εσυ δε καταλαβαινεις αυτους μεσα απο εναν υπολογιστη. μετριμενες λεξεις και ολα καλα  :Wink:

----------


## djpanic

> μη τρελενεσαι ρε φηλος! βοηθεια να ζητας απλα μην ανοιγεις παραπανω το στομα σου γιατι υπαρχουν και ατομα που δε καταλαβαινουν ποιος εισαι. η εσυ δε καταλαβαινεις αυτους μεσα απο εναν υπολογιστη. μετριμενες λεξεις και ολα καλα



σωστος απλα αν θελει καποιος να με κοροιδεψει υπαρχει και το προσοπικο μυνημα.ενταξει αν ειναι ετσι να βρω και γω κατι που ξερω καλυτερα απο καποιον αλον και να αρχιζω το δουλεμα.ευχαριστω παντος για ολη τη βοηθεια μεχρι τωρα και αναφερομαι σε επιλεγμενα ατομα.

----------


## diwattos

> σωστος απλα αν θελει καποιος να με κοροιδεψει υπαρχει και το προσοπικο μυνημα.ενταξει αν ειναι ετσι να βρω και γω κατι που ξερω καλυτερα απο καποιον αλον και να αρχιζω το δουλεμα.ευχαριστω παντος για ολη τη βοηθεια μεχρι τωρα και αναφερομαι σε επιλεγμενα ατομα.



ρε φηλε μερικοι σε δουλευουν μονο και μονο για να σε δουλεψουν  :Lol: 
προχτες πηγα στο μουτσιουλη  να παρω ενα αμπερομετρο 60ρι και ο πωλητης με υφος (ο τα ξερω ολα δε μου ξεφευγει τιποτα)
μου εδωσε και μια ειδηκη αντισταση του αμπερομετρου για να δουλεψει σωστα.και των ρωταω τον πολητη ευγενικα φυσικα πως συνδεεται αυτη η αντισταση στο αμπερομετρο? και η απαντηση του ξερεις πια ηταν ρε φηλε? παλικαρι μου παρε καλητερα εναν τεχνικο στο σπητι να στο σηνδεσει  :Lol: 
του απανταω φηλε μου αν ηθελα τεχνικο θα επερνα τεχνικο. και εγω ηλεκτρονικος σπουδασα μπορω να βαλω μια αντισταση. σε ρωτησα να μου πεις πως σηνδεεται με το αμπερομετρο. 

και ο τυπας μπαινει στο κομπιουτερ ντεμεκ για να μου δηξει τα χαρακτιριστηκα της αντιστασης και μετα μου λεει σηνδεεται εν σειρα.

παω λοιπων σπητι μου το σηνδεω σε σειρα και χαλαει το αμπερομετρο (10 ευρο αμπερομετρο) βαρεσε κοφτες.

 :Cursing:

----------


## JOUN

Η αντισταση συνδεεται σε σειρα με το φορτιο και το αμπερομετρο παραλληλα με την αντισταση.Το αμπερομετρο ουσιαστικα ειναι ενα μιλιβολτομετρο που μετραει την πτωση τασης επανω στην αντισταση..Αν γι κατι τετοιο πρεπει ο πωλητης να ανοιξει το κομπιουτερ για να σου πει πως συνδεεται..βραστα..

Υ.Γ Ψαξε για shunt resistor.

----------


## djpanic

> ρε φηλε μερικοι σε δουλευουν μονο και μονο για να σε δουλεψουν 
> προχτες πηγα στο μουτσιουλη  να παρω ενα αμπερομετρο 60ρι και ο πωλητης με υφος (ο τα ξερω ολα δε μου ξεφευγει τιποτα)
> μου εδωσε και μια ειδηκη αντισταση του αμπερομετρου για να δουλεψει σωστα.και των ρωταω τον πολητη ευγενικα φυσικα πως συνδεεται αυτη η αντισταση στο αμπερομετρο? και η απαντηση του ξερεις πια ηταν ρε φηλε? παλικαρι μου παρε καλητερα εναν τεχνικο στο σπητι να στο σηνδεσει 
> του απανταω φηλε μου αν ηθελα τεχνικο θα επερνα τεχνικο. και εγω ηλεκτρονικος σπουδασα μπορω να βαλω μια αντισταση. σε ρωτησα να μου πεις πως σηνδεεται με το αμπερομετρο. 
> 
> και ο τυπας μπαινει στο κομπιουτερ ντεμεκ για να μου δηξει τα χαρακτιριστηκα της αντιστασης και μετα μου λεει σηνδεεται εν σειρα.
> 
> παω λοιπων σπητι μου το σηνδεω σε σειρα και χαλαει το αμπερομετρο (10 ευρο αμπερομετρο) βαρεσε κοφτες.



ο πολητης θελει να σε ξεφορτοθει οταν λεει κατι τετοιο ειναι προφανες.γιαυτο που γω ροταω διαφορα πραγματα εδω μεσα.αν ηθελα τεχνικο θα επερνα καποιον θα τον πληρωνα αδρα και θα ερχοταν.ομως νωμιζω οτι ειναι πολυ ποιο ωραια να μαθενεις κατι απο το να στο κανουν ετοιμο.ειπα σεβομαι αλα δεν ανεχομαι κοροιδιες φιλε μου.ειμαι ασχετος οχι κοροιδο.

----------


## diwattos

> Η αντισταση συνδεεται σε σειρα με το φορτιο και το αμπερομετρο παραλληλα με την αντισταση.Το αμπερομετρο ουσιαστικα ειναι ενα μιλιβολτομετρο που μετραει την πτωση τασης επανω στην αντισταση..Αν γι κατι τετοιο πρεπει ο πωλητης να ανοιξει το κομπιουτερ για να σου πει πως συνδεεται..βραστα..
> 
> Υ.Γ Ψαξε για shunt resistor.



το να εισαι πωλητης το καταλαβαινω. το να το παιζεις ειδηκος μεσα στο μαγαζι και να λες πραγματα για τα οποια δεν εισαι σιγουρος ειναι να παιρνεις αναπωδες κανωνικα ομως... απλα απαξιω να το σηνεχισω .. ειναι για τα μπαζα τελειως

----------


## SRF

> ειπα οτι ξερω τοσα πολλα?μηπως το λες εσυ αυτο? καλο θα ηταν να διαβαζουμε τα μηνυματα ποιο πανω λεω οτι δεν ξερω τοσα.βαση λογικης μπορουν να σε εντοπισουν σε δευτερολεπτα και μεσω ιντερνετ. δεν καταλαβενω λοιπον για ποιο λογο *εισαι επιθετικος*. εγω *ρωταω καποια πραγματα και το μονο που περνω ειναι σχολια κοροιδιας*. ε δηλαδη ενταξει τωρα μπορει να μη μου ξανα μιλησεις κανεις γιατι φενετε καπως ετσι οπως γραφω αλλα δε νωμιζω οτι το φορουμ αυτο ειναι για να ρωταω εγω κατι να να απανταει καποιος οτι ναναι.βεβαια οποιος θελει απανταει. εχω πει και ποιο πανω σεβομαι τους παλαιοτερους του ιδους.και τους σεβομαι γιατι εχουν κατασκεβασει και εχουν κανει απειρες μετρισεις κατι που δεν εχω κανει εγω.αρα εχουν εμπιρια.δηλαδη ρε παιδια τοσο παραλογος ειμαι οταν ρωταω κατι *και περνω κοροιδια*. οκ ζωτω συγνωμη σε ολους και δεν ξανα ζηταω βοηθεια αν ειναι τοσο δυσκολο θα θα ανοιξω 500 βιβλια και θα μαθω μονος μου καλη συνεχεια..



ΟΚ! Δυστυχώς πιστεύεις ότι αν σου πει κάποιος ότι δεν χρειάζεται να λες τόσα πολλά για το που είσαι & τι κάνεις ακριβώς, για σε ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ στο να 'προφυλαχτείς' έστω λίγο, κατά τις "δοκιμές" σου, αυτός είναι είτε επιθετικός, είτε σε κοροϊδεύει!!! 
Δεν βλέπω να σε κορόϊδεψε κανένας σε όσα σου λέγαμε... αφού αν είχε συμβεί αυτό, ούτε καν λειτουργικό μηχάνημα δεν θα είχες τώρα, για να κάνεις δοκιμές, δίνοντας μέχρι και σχεδόν το το τετράγωνο που είσαι εγκατεστημένος!!! 
Σε απαντήσεις εδώ οφείλεις ότι ΔΕΝ το έκαψες, με την μία, και ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται! 
Κάνε όπως νομίζεις... λέγε/γράφε ότι θέλεις, μέχρι και εικόνα χάρτη βάλε να δείχνεις ακριβώς που ακούγεσαι, από ποιούς δρόμους περνάς ακούγοντας καλά τις "δοκιμές" σου, και ότι άλλο πιστεύεις ότι είναι ασφαλές ΓΙΑ ΕΣΕΝΑ (όχι αυτούς που σου λένε "κρύβε λόγια" έστω)!!! 
Με αυτά που γράφεις και την αντιμετώπισή σου, με τρομάζει η ιδέα του τι θα λες όταν πιάσεις & κανέναν "δοκιμαστικό" μικρόφωνο!!! 

Συγγνώμη που κατ'εσέ σε "κορόϊδευα" η σου επιτίθεμαι κιόλας!!! Λυπάμαι για εμένα που ασχολήθηκα κιόλας! Τουλάχιστον εγώ, ΟΝΤΩΣ δεν θα ξανασχοληθώ καθόλου μαζί σου! 
Οι άλλοι θα κάνουν ελεύθερα ότι εκείνοι κρίνουν!!! 

Καλή τύχη... στις "δοκιμές" σου!!!

----------

